# Boruto Manga Art Discussion



## Zensuki (May 1, 2016)

*This thread has been made solely to talk about Ikemoto's art style and designs for the new Boruto: Naruto Next Generations manga.*

A few comparisons:

*Spoiler*: __ 














Now that actual scans are starting to leak, I figured this was a good time to create this thread before people go make a fuss over the art style in the Prediction Thread. Added Zensuki's poll.

@Platypus​


----------



## shade0180 (May 1, 2016)

Ikemoto is the one that draws them like they are from choji's clan?


----------



## -Ziltoid- (May 1, 2016)

A bit early, isn't this?


----------



## Lovely (May 1, 2016)

There is no comparison. The new 'art' is absolutely atrocious.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Yagami1211 (May 1, 2016)

At least compare them both when they began.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## MS81 (May 1, 2016)

I have to see how well ikemoto is with dynamic panels aka chidori vs rasengan.


----------



## shade0180 (May 1, 2016)

Yagami1211 said:


> At least compare them both when they began.



Just going to point out that his drawing of sauce is comparable to a webnovel character.

and it isn't the ones that looks good.


----------



## blackguyinpinksuit (May 1, 2016)

YonkouProductions said those traces OrganicDinosaur was doing are actually better than ikemoto's drawings.

That's enough to tell me kishimoto beats ikemoto's art in a brutal, bloody stomp if we're comparing(especially with the stuff we've actually seen from this new guy).


----------



## Zensuki (May 1, 2016)

Heart stop trolling


----------



## sakuraboobs (May 1, 2016)

I can live with it.


----------



## shade0180 (May 1, 2016)

Yagami1211 said:


> At least compare them both when they began.


Okay he already lost to kishi..

this is a page for chapter 1,



looks like kishi's was even better when he started compared to later on.

even mobs have detailed faces.

 It looks like late in the manga kishi got the same problem most mangaka got after gaining experience.. Which is the same face syndrome.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Itachі (May 1, 2016)

Why didn't they get someone competent

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## Majin Lu (May 1, 2016)

Drawing manga/comics isn't only about to draw a pretty face. It is about poses, to draw hands, foot, fingers, scenarios, etc and following a strict schedule. Someone can think that Kishi art is better, I'm okay with it; but to think Ikemoto's art is ugly or something like that, I don't agree. It's just different.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 6


----------



## shade0180 (May 1, 2016)

Majin Lu said:


> Drawing manga/comics isn't only about to draw a pretty face. It is about poses, to draw hands, foot, fingers, scenarios, etc and following a strict schedule. Someone can think that Kishi art is better, I'm okay with it; but to think Ikemoto's art is ugly or something like that, I don't agree. It's just different.


Even that Kishi had it better...

seriously look at how sloppy Sakura's hand in Ikemoto's drawing. compare it to the page I posted.

then the character's post. Ikemoto's colored art isn't any better than Kishi's black and white drawing.

The only thing lacking in that page is background and if you take a look at the other pages you get that detailed background.



Seriously delving further into this would make you see how bad Ikemoto's art is and this is just the first chapter of Naruto.


----------



## Xeztin (May 1, 2016)

I can deal with it but Sasuke looks like Professor Snape.


----------



## Majin Lu (May 1, 2016)

shade0180 said:


> Even that Kishi had it better...
> 
> seriously look at how sloppy Sakura's hand in Ikemoto's drawing. compare it to the page I posted.
> 
> ...


Let me word it better: some people here think that hiring a fanartist, for example, is better than hiring Ikemoto, when to draw a manga it takes time and a lot of effort. You have to plan everything, like the poses, the shades, etc. 

I draw and it would me take forever to reach Ikemoto's level. 

I rest my case here, I feel like it's the same as discussing episode 167 of Naruto Shippuuden.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## shade0180 (May 1, 2016)

Majin Lu said:


> Let me word it better: some people here think that hiring a fanartist, for example, is better than hiring Ikemoto


okay, this is a bit extreme.

 but yea, some posters might think of that.


----------



## CrowBar (May 1, 2016)

I actually like it. Kishimoto's art seemed a little "flat" to me at times, even though I love how clean it is. 

As someone who draws I can't help but admire the ability to be able to dynamically place panels and draw actions and poses.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Friendly 1


----------



## Zensuki (May 1, 2016)

Definitely comparing fanarts to manga panels is not fair. I guess time constraints would be the biggest impact on art quality, however many of these artists produce amazing doujins and some even become manga artists.


----------



## $Kakashi$ (May 1, 2016)

My god that Sasuke looks diabetic. 

Kishi makes Ike's art look like shit.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Majin Lu (May 1, 2016)

Zensuki said:


> Definitely comparing fanarts to manga panels is not fair. I guess time constraints would be the biggest impact on art quality, however many of these artists produce amazing doujins and some even become manga artists.



The only person I can think right now that would to draw a manga from Kishi and folow his style is Lady GT. Even that she draws NaruSaku fanart and doujins (it's not relevant, I'm just pointing this because I'm a NH fan, so it's really unbiased), she has a nice trace, draw great poses and I think she can follow the schedule.

The other artists also make great doujins *and have their own style*, so why is it not okay to Ikemoto to has and to use his own style too? Also, when you draw a doujin, you make something you wish to draw, the way you wish to draw, your time, you draw your faves etc. Ask some of those artists the time it took to make those doujins and if they can follow Kishi's style and his schedule.

I'm just replying this because I don't mean to intend to despise fanartists' work, because I do fanart too. It's just to draw a comic isn't really that easy and i think most of them agree with me regarding that.

I did it 2 years ago together some others. Do you think it is better than Ikemoto's?


*Spoiler*: __ 











I think it isn't and to reach his level I need to practice a lot.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Kurak (May 1, 2016)

If plot will be good i dont care.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## Zensuki (May 1, 2016)

I think you misunderstood me. I don't mind a different art style, in fact I've come across many doujins that have a better art style in my eyes than Kishi. The problem is not Ikemoto having his own style rather its his style right now for the manga. I actually liked his style for some of the anniversary pages but his more economical style right now is disappointing in comparison. No insult, but Ikemoto is far more experienced than you.

Reactions: Winner 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## Rai (May 1, 2016)

Sasuke-sama...

Sakura-hime...

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Itachі (May 1, 2016)

Majin Lu said:


> The only person I can think right now that would to draw a manga from Kishi and folow his style is Lady GT. Even that she draws NaruSaku fanart and doujins (it's not relevant, I'm just pointing this because I'm a NH fan, so it's really unbiased), she has a nice trace, draw great poses and I think she can follow the schedule.
> 
> The other artists also make great doujins *and have their own style*, so why is it not okay to Ikemoto to has and to use his own style too? Also, when you draw a doujin, you make something you wish to draw, the way you wish to draw, your time, you draw your faves etc. Ask some of those artists the time it took to make those doujins and if they can follow Kishi's style and his schedule.
> 
> ...



'Nothing tastes better than your lips'

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## LesExit (May 1, 2016)

Majin Lu said:


> The only person I can think right now that would to draw a manga from Kishi and folow his style is Lady GT. Even that she draws NaruSaku fanart and doujins (it's not relevant, I'm just pointing this because I'm a NH fan, so it's really unbiased), she has a nice trace, draw great poses and I think she can follow the schedule.
> 
> The other artists also make great doujins *and have their own style*, so why is it not okay to Ikemoto to has and to use his own style too? Also, when you draw a doujin, you make something you wish to draw, the way you wish to draw, your time, you draw your faves etc. Ask some of those artists the time it took to make those doujins and if they can follow Kishi's style and his schedule.
> 
> ...


Can I just say as of right now I like your art much better.....

I mean it's less detailed, but detail doesn't also mean less shitty, as with Ikemoto's work imo right now. I'd much rather have your facial structures for the characters in the new manga.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Majin Lu (May 1, 2016)

Zensuki said:


> I think you misunderstood me. I don't mind a different art style, in fact I've come across many doujins that have a better art style in my eyes than Kishi. The problem is not Ikemoto having his own style rather its his style right now for the manga. I actually liked his style for some of the anniversary pages but his more economical style right now is disappointing in comparison. No insult, but Ikemoto is far more experienced than you.


No insult taken. Sadly, to draw a lot of pages, they have to be more economical. 

His recent color spreads look different. Maybe right now his style changed a little and we will only see the result in manga panels the next couple of months.



Itachі said:


> 'Nothing tastes better than your lips'




I said I was a NH fan.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## dinosaur ninja (May 1, 2016)

$Kakashi$ said:


> My god that Sasuke looks diabetic.
> 
> Kishi makes Ike's art look like shit.


No offense but its true lol
I guess i can live with it if its just for the story....nd i can always imagine/see them in kishi's own style of drawing.
Kishi's style is way better.


----------



## sakuraboobs (May 1, 2016)

ℜai said:


> Sasuke-sama...
> 
> Sakura-hime...

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## blackguyinpinksuit (May 1, 2016)

LesExit said:


> I'd much rather have your facial structures for the characters in the new manga.


Yeah i was thinking this as well. At least majin lu's characters faces ain't all tiny and bloated. Sasuke and naruto's faces in particular got some serious poundage in ikemoto's style. It's disgusting and that's being nice.


----------



## LesExit (May 1, 2016)

blackguyinpinksuit said:


> Yeah i was thinking this as well. At least majin lu's characters faces ain't all tiny and bloated. Sasuke and naruto's faces in particular got some serious poundage in ikemoto's style. *It's disgusting and that's being nice.*


 laughed at the bold.

Naruto and Sasuke's faces are nothing compared to what Ikemoto did to the ladies faces though. They look like cabbage patch dolls, it is a disgrace.


----------



## Zensuki (May 2, 2016)

LesExit said:


> laughed at the bold.
> 
> Naruto and Sasuke's faces are nothing compared to what Ikemoto did to the ladies faces though. They look like cabbage patch dolls, it is a disgrace.



Yup. I mean Sasuke's face got messed considerably but the kunoichi all have the same egg shaped head, and weird eyes. Even their hair looks similar. People really underestimate how much effort Kishi put in his designs to make them recognizably unique.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## fuff (May 2, 2016)

good job on making this thread zen...it neeeds to be said...IKEMOTOS ART IS UGLY PLEASE COME BACK KISHI!
_

sakuras hair looks too short and they faces and body portions all look bad. i mean we wont even know how good and badass kawaki is because it will be in ikemotos ugly art....


----------



## Finalbeta (May 2, 2016)

Kishimoto always stomps


----------



## Suigetsu (May 2, 2016)

WTF IS THIS shit?! HAHAHA!
So far the best artist to imitate kishi's style 99% is Lady Gt. But then again I guess the artstyle it's only fit for such current shit story telling.


----------



## LadyTenTen (May 2, 2016)

I like it, fans are overeacting


----------



## Yagami1211 (May 2, 2016)

Badmouthing for the sake of Badmouthing is not cool.


----------



## Raniero (May 2, 2016)

Why're people still bitching about the artwork at this point, when we've known how it would look for a while now? Just be happy Kishimoto is willing to milk the series a bit more and provide you with more mediocre shit to fanboy about each month

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## Nagato Sennin (May 2, 2016)

Tokoya said:


> Lame.....Just pics of the recap aspects of the chapter
> 
> But uhhhhhh, why is Hinata looking flat chested lol



I know, she must have gotten a breast reduction lol


----------



## Nagato Sennin (May 2, 2016)

UchiSarada said:


> I want the first pages xDD



The only pages that really matter



Sora said:


> wait.....so if this chapter is retelling parts of the movie....then why the hell is Sarada wearing that outfit then



He changed a few outfits I believe


----------



## crystalblade13 (May 2, 2016)

It is here that we offer respects to hinata's huge hitata's.

They shall be missed


----------



## sakuraboobs (May 2, 2016)

Sora said:


> wait.....so if this chapter is retelling parts of the movie....then why the hell is Sarada wearing that outfit then



They changed her design.


----------



## sakuraboobs (May 2, 2016)

What's up with Inojin's hair..... :/


----------



## Tokoya (May 2, 2016)

Nagato Sennin said:


> I know, she must have gotten a breast reduction lol


Ikemoto must pay with his career as an artist xD

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Trojan (May 2, 2016)

#56

I approve...


----------



## bulbenstein (May 2, 2016)

i will miss those tits. rip


----------



## Zef (May 2, 2016)

This is good. Now Hinata fanboys can stop thirsting over a 2D drawing.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 2 | Dislike 2


----------



## Yagami1211 (May 2, 2016)

Zef said:


> This is good. Now Hinata fanboys can stop thirsting over a 2D drawing.




And the haters can stop saying she's popular only because of her figure.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## vered (May 2, 2016)

Well the art isn't that bad, though most of the pics are just recaps from the movie scenes.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Zef (May 2, 2016)

Yagami1211 said:


> And the haters can stop saying she's popular only because of her figure.


Kishi himself implied that was the case though.

Reactions: Agree 3 | Funny 3 | Dislike 2


----------



## sakuraboobs (May 2, 2016)

Yagami1211 said:


> And the haters can stop saying she's popular only because of her figure.



This is funny take into account the comments above yours.


----------



## vered (May 2, 2016)

The backgrounds aren't so different, it's more the shape of their faces that have the most striking difference compared to Kishi's art.


----------



## crystalblade13 (May 2, 2016)

Zef said:


> Kishi himself implied that was the case though.



Lol, what was the exact quote? That sounds hilarious.


----------



## hustler's ambition (May 2, 2016)

Zef said:


> This is good. Now Hinata fanboys can stop thirsting over a 2D drawing.



Nah. Hinata being flat-chested will only make them more aggressive than they already are. I can already see the Tumblr rants of anger.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Disagree 1


----------



## Klue (May 2, 2016)

Wow, I didn't even realize that was Hinata.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Indra (May 2, 2016)

Sasuke doesn't look that bad at all. Or do the spoilers save us? Most of them look weird, but I feel like overtime they'll get better and the art itself will be better.


----------



## Gortef (May 2, 2016)

Ikemoto seems to give all the women some 60's look with slightly curled hair. Doesn't look that bad.


----------



## Tony Lou (May 2, 2016)

It is better than the art of the last arcs at least. Kishimoto started getting lazy.

And I definitely prefer the way Ikemoto draws hair.


----------



## Platypus (May 2, 2016)

Welp, whole chapter is out. Characters' faces are flatter and rounder than they used to be, making them lean more toward realism perhaps? All in all, I can live with the new art style. Nothing speshul about the panel positioning and backgrounds so far – pretty generic stuff actually.


----------



## bulbenstein (May 2, 2016)

so far i can live with ikemoto's art. facial expressions and actions aren't bad though. as time goes on his art style will also improve just like with kishi himself.


----------



## hustler's ambition (May 2, 2016)

Chocho looks stunning!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Taylor (May 2, 2016)

Platypus said:


> Welp, whole chapter is out. Characters' faces are flatter and rounder than they used to be, making them lean more toward realism perhaps? All in all, I can live with the new art style. Nothing speshul about the panel positioning and backgrounds so far – pretty generic stuff actually.


Do you happen to have a link to the chapter Platypus


----------



## blackguyinpinksuit (May 2, 2016)

Inojin face and expression   

Why are his eyes black? Why is his skin color not like sai's? Wow that's fucked up smh.

Kid boruto and sasuke need alot of work but adult boruto and adult kawaki looks great.


----------



## Platypus (May 2, 2016)

Taylor said:


> Do you happen to have a link to the chapter Platypus


Should be one of most recent posts in the Spoiler Thread.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## bulbenstein (May 2, 2016)

man i want to see the adult versions of this next generation drawn by kishi


----------



## noakai (May 2, 2016)

I don't understand how some of this art looks really good and then the next page it's horrible. The fuck. Older Boruto looks amazing though. Too many Boruto movie redraws though, it's way too much padding when it's something everyone has already seen (in far superior animated form on top of that).

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Zensuki (May 2, 2016)

blackguyinpinksuit said:


> Inojin face and expression
> 
> Why are his eyes black? Why is his skin color not like sai's? Wow that's fucked up smh.
> 
> Kid boruto and sasuke need alot of work but adult boruto and adult kawaki looks great.



New artist doesn't care about Kishi's designs.


----------



## Blu-ray (May 2, 2016)

It may just be me, but it doesn't seem that atrocious anymore. This particular page exactly has Boruto look decent. Can't find a single thing in it to complain about. Now just compare it to the first Ikemoto drawing we saw of him with that fat, tard like face.
Link removed

Course this seems like he just put extra effort into this panel, but all in all I wouldn't call it outright horrendous, just inferior to Kishi. Though there are some panels, like the one with Sakura and Ino, and Sasuke that made me go  though

I will say this though, he made Moegi far more attractive than Kishi ever did. At least he surpassed him there.


----------



## Platypus (May 2, 2016)

Huh, forgot Hinata ended up looking like this in Kishi's art. From the inauguration one-shot, right? Maybe it's just this particular panel, but I like Ikemoto's more. Same for Moegi and the scientist dude.


----------



## Sarada (May 2, 2016)

It's not that bad, really. Some panels even look great. The close ups mostly.

But he should never ever draw characters with their mouth open. It's horrifying.


----------



## vered (May 2, 2016)

The difference is in the eyes and the shape of face. That is the main difference that really stands out.
Sasuke looks fine but he looks different, his eyes are a bit more stylish compared to the original, i don't know how to explain it.


----------



## Klue (May 2, 2016)

No attempt to add the tomoe were made. 

Not mad, just pointing it out.


----------



## Platypus (May 2, 2016)

Klue said:


> No attempt to add the tomoe were made.
> 
> Not mad, just pointing it out.


Could be laziness. Could be his eye recharging after travelling from one dimension to another.


----------



## Zensuki (May 2, 2016)

bruh

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Klue (May 2, 2016)

Platypus said:


> Could be laziness. Could be his eye recharging after travelling from one dimension to another.



Just once... I want to see him use Genjutsu without those tomoe.

Sai, I'm coming for you.


----------



## Indra (May 2, 2016)




----------



## tkpirate (May 2, 2016)

Adult Boruto,Kawaki and Naruto looks ok.

Others look like shit


----------



## Addy (May 2, 2016)

characters that look ok:

burrito, naruto, kawaki, salad, mitsuki.

characters that looks badass:

minato (seriously, love the new look)

characters that look like shit:

sasuke, hinata, sakura, himawari. 

though, i dont give a shit about this.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Platypus (May 2, 2016)

Haven't seen Minato yet.


----------



## sakuraboobs (May 2, 2016)

Zensuki said:


> bruh


lmao


----------



## Platypus (May 2, 2016)

Oh my~

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Klue (May 2, 2016)

Minato looks like shit.

Don't want.

​


----------



## tkpirate (May 2, 2016)

Only hope is that we have the anime and this will get animated.

but then we are fucked by fillers


----------



## Platypus (May 2, 2016)

*Spoiler*: __ 










​

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Klue (May 2, 2016)

tkpirate said:


> Only hope is that we have the anime and this will get animated.
> 
> but then we are fucked by fillers



Lol if they copy his art style.


----------



## tkpirate (May 2, 2016)

ck

I hope they will keep the original styleck


----------



## Zensuki (May 2, 2016)

Sarada ;___;



Ikemoto's coloured panels are much better. I reckon he spent more time on them.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Klue (May 2, 2016)

Zensuki said:


> Sarada ;___;
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...



Ike can't compete with this.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## tkpirate (May 2, 2016)

I want to know how would Japanese fans react about this abomination


----------



## Zensuki (May 2, 2016)

tkpirate said:


> I want to know how would Japanese fans react about this abomination



Correct it by fan art

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Tony Lou (May 2, 2016)

Platypus said:


> Oh my~



Manly Minato. Never thought I'd ever see it.


----------



## Zensuki (May 2, 2016)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Sarada (May 2, 2016)



Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 6


----------



## hustler's ambition (May 2, 2016)

Zensuki said:


>


----------



## noakai (May 2, 2016)

Zensuki said:


>



Oh jesus lmao. Can he only draw one female face and hair style? Anyway I waited for the full chapter to really see and I honestly dislike it 90% of the time. And then there's 10% of the time where it's good. Boruto looks the best on a consistent basis but even he ends up messed up looking sometimes. But for me, most of it looks like it was done by someone who doesn't even have a steady hand - the lines seem like they aren't straight even though they are, the propotions are off, it's just very weird looking. 

I don't dislike it because it's not Kishi, I dislike it because I genuinely think it's not good. There's always room for improvement but whenever people bring up Kishi's early art, I have to say - even back then, I liked the art. He got tons better, but I already liked it at the start, or I wouldn't have kept reading it. The most this guy can hope for with me personally is to go from "bad" to "passable." Hopefully the story makes up for it.


----------



## Yahiko (May 2, 2016)



Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## Abanikochan (May 2, 2016)

lndra said:


>



It's like a clash of redneck overalls with an urban hoodie.  The author also doesn't seem to know how to draw a ponytail. 

The author has made 4 different outfits for Sarada so far. The dress keeps getting shorter and shorter with each panel. 

Kawaki almost looks like a Prince wannabe in that cover page. Maybe it's a tribute?

Himawari looks like someone stuck a wig on a creepy doll. 

Inojin and Shikadai also got eye transplants. 

Sasuke discovered Latisse.  

Some of the lines are so messy they look like Himawari drew them.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Ladlebug (May 2, 2016)

noakai said:


> Oh jesus lmao. Can he only draw one female face and hair style? Anyway I waited for the full chapter to really see and I honestly dislike it 90% of the time. And then there's 10% of the time where it's good. Boruto looks the best on a consistent basis but even he ends up messed up looking sometimes. But for me, most of it looks like it was done by someone who doesn't even have a steady hand - the lines seem like they aren't straight even though they are, the propotions are off, it's just very weird looking.
> 
> I don't dislike it because it's not Kishi, I dislike it because I genuinely think it's not good. There's always room for improvement but whenever people bring up Kishi's early art, I have to say - even back then, I liked the art. He got tons better, but I already liked it at the start, or I wouldn't have kept reading it. The most this guy can hope for with me personally is to go from "bad" to "passable." Hopefully the story makes up for it.



Looks like he can only draw one body type as well. There's a some awkward looking anatomy. And spotting some of the unnecessary belts on some of the character's design, Tetsuya Nomura is obvious a big inspiration for the guy.


----------



## Gunners (May 2, 2016)

As I said before, get Seishi Kishimoto to do the art. The characters look porky.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sarada (May 2, 2016)

Everybody looks like Sai with that tiny mustache line above their lips.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Clowe (May 2, 2016)

Holy fuck only seen the first fucking page and I'm already like

THIS ANATOMY!!! MY EYES!!! Look at his fucking arms compared to his legs. 

Holy shit this color page with Sasuke!!!


----------



## pat pat (May 2, 2016)

hey, I am new here. Whatever, I am not saying the art is great but wooow. I just realized how people can't stop whining and just wait and see what will happen next. It's like everything is bad to them , but the fact is there's no kishi anymore, you need to accept that or just stop reading. ( ps: Boruto is a fu***** badass like just his look, and I hope he'll not spend his time whining like someone). Whatever the art isn't that bad, we will get used to it and it seems like the story is gonna be great so.....

Reactions: Agree 1 | Optimistic 1 | Dislike 1


----------



## LesExit (May 2, 2016)

I'm laughing so hard at Sasuke and how the girls all look. My god what in the world. I'm hoping the story somehow makes up for the strange ass art


----------



## TheGreen1 (May 2, 2016)

Honestly, he seems to be either CLOSE to Kishi's style, or waaaaay different. Boruto at times looks like he was drawn by Kishimoto, and at others he's clearly the assistant's handywork.


----------



## pat pat (May 2, 2016)

I agree with you, at some moments they look really good, one thing is sure, it will be more like kishi's work. The story seems to be fine tho.


----------



## Pocalypse (May 2, 2016)

As much as we shit on Kishi...at least he can draw.

Bolt art though...

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## pat pat (May 2, 2016)

Mann I prefer this to the Naruto 2.0 that kishi was giving us. I mean let's look at the story it seems pretty cool and bolt is badass ( let's recognize it at least, the authors innovated). And why everyone is saying that kawaki killed Naruto? He never said he was the one who killed him.


----------



## hustler's ambition (May 2, 2016)

Abanikochan said:


> The author also doesn't seem to know how to draw a ponytail.



Why did this sentence make me laugh?


----------



## fuff (May 2, 2016)

fuck ikemoto art is so ugly...he made hinata flat LOL and wtf did he do to the uchiha family...and poor hima

...loks how good sasuke look in kishimoto style....compared to ikemoto...like wtfffff


tkpirate said:


> Only hope is that we have the anime and this will get animated.
> 
> but then we are fucked by fillers


i hope SP animates it in kishi style tho not ikemoto...but its SP and u never know about them but im assuming they have eyes...

i wonder what the japan fandom thinks....i hope kishi/ikemoto reads the comments and reconsidereds....


----------



## Turrin (May 2, 2016)

The art is fine, people are overexaggerating how bad it is. The only character that looked really bad was Hinata imo.

Though, I will reserve final judgment however until after we actually see a battle drawn out


----------



## SoulFire (May 2, 2016)

Gotta admit that Ikemoto's work at this point is a mixed bag, but this is the guys first foray as lead artist for a manga and I think he does show promise. With time I'm hoping he can get a handle on consistency when it comes to proportions and facial features. I actually like some elements of his style, which is slightly more realistic for the most part--even the addition of an upper lip line he gives to most characters. 

I've got to admit though, presently Sakura and Hinata look really off and Himawari is almost scary!!


----------



## blackguyinpinksuit (May 2, 2016)

Zensuki said:


>


I heard that japanese fans are even ripping this art right now and boy i can see why. Himawari looks like a monster or some kind of experiment idk anymore man.


----------



## fuff (May 3, 2016)

i hope someone redraws the non movie scences....in kishis style

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Starwind75043 (May 3, 2016)

I think we should wait at least one more chapter.  I admit it looks bad but let's see what chapter 2 looks like.


----------



## Starwind75043 (May 3, 2016)

Zensuki said:


>





Abanikochan said:


> It's like a clash of redneck overalls with an urban hoodie.  The author also doesn't seem to know how to draw a ponytail.
> 
> The author has made 4 different outfits for Sarada so far. The dress keeps getting shorter and shorter with each panel.
> 
> ...





fuff said:


> ...loks how good sasuke look in kishimoto style....compared to ikemoto...like wtfffff
> 
> i hope SP animates it in kishi style tho not ikemoto...but its SP and u never know about them but im assuming they have eyes...
> 
> i wonder what the japan fandom thinks....i hope kishi/ikemoto reads the comments and reconsidereds....



Could it be he can't draw small bodies or children very well?  So that's why the time skip.


----------



## ASYM638 (May 3, 2016)

*Just to point out that Tetsuya Nishio (The character designer of Naruto anime) assisted Kishi to enhance his artsyle for Naruto characters, and his influence for developing Kishi's characters design can't be ignored...

For who are hoping that the anime will use Kishi's style for animating Boruto manga, if SP charges on the anime and Nishio is responsible for the character design, this can be happening. Otherwise, they'll use Ikomoto's art-style for the anime..

Anyway, my opinion is okay for Ikomoto's art-style, and we have to wait for the next chapters to see his improvement since it's a monthly series. Just look at Kishi's art-style how was it in the beginning of Naruto manga and now *


----------



## dinosaur ninja (May 3, 2016)

lndra said:


>


 
Inojin O.o


----------



## noakai (May 3, 2016)

Naruto ran for what, 15 years as a weekly series? That's why we saw so many improvements in Kishi's art, he was doing new stuff every week. It will take a long longer for Ikotomo to have 700 chapters' worth of practice. Hopefully he soon gets to the point where all of his work looks like those two colored pages.

Inojin is another one of the kids who look like they got massively deaged too.


----------



## Jeαnne (May 3, 2016)

vered said:


> The difference is in the eyes and the shape of face. That is the main difference that really stands out.
> Sasuke looks fine but he looks different, his eyes are a bit more stylish compared to the original, i don't know how to explain it.


its the eye, Sasuke's trademark is the eye haha

i dont know, its not that i dislike it, he looks like Asuran Zara from Gundam Seed this way, there is something girly that wasnt there before.

The females are ruined though, wtf

if this manga is good enough we will need a collab to make it in kishi's style


----------



## Jeαnne (May 3, 2016)

i might attempt to redraw Sauce's face on each painel for each chapter

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## fuff (May 3, 2016)

ASYM638 said:


> *Just to point out that Tetsuya Nishio (The character designer of Naruto anime) assisted Kishi to enhance his artsyle for Naruto characters, and his influence for developing Kishi's characters design can't be ignored...
> 
> For who are hoping that the anime will use Kishi's style for animating Boruto manga, if SP charges on the anime and Nishio is responsible for the character design, this can be happening. Otherwise, they'll use Ikomoto's art-style for the anime..
> 
> Anyway, my opinion is okay for Ikomoto's art-style, and we have to wait for the next chapters to see his improvement since it's a monthly series. Just look at Kishi's art-style how was it in the beginning of Naruto manga and now *


is there a source for this? the begining of kishis art isnt that bad..i mean its still better than ikemoto...if SP uses ikemotos style they are just stupid...



noakai said:


> Naruto ran for what, 15 years as a weekly series? That's why we saw so many improvements in Kishi's art, he was doing new stuff every week. It will take a long longer for Ikotomo to have 700 chapters' worth of practice. Hopefully he soon gets to the point where all of his work looks like those two colored pages.
> 
> Inojin is another one of the kids who look like they got massively deaged too.


ikemoto has been assitanting kishi for awhile...so theres no exuses that he cant draw like kishi even with time. naruto has 700 chaps and gaiden and others...yet ikemoto didnt learn or improve so i doubt he will really improve..when hes been helping kishi all these years. kishi had better assitants who can draw like him yet he choice ikemoto...which i dont get why....like ikemoto is ruining the naruto franchise..imo...its like hes kishi best friend and he was like ya bro u can get the job of drawing the new manga..when clearly there were better people for the job WHO CAN ACTAULLY DRAW LIKE KISHI.....very stupid on kishis part or whoever picked ikemoto...they are just ruining naruto and if SP takes ikemoto they are even more retarded...i mean look at the backlash...we like kishi art not ikemoto...



Starwind75043 said:


> Could it be he can't draw small bodies or children very well?  So that's why the time skip.



he cant draw period.


----------



## Jeαnne (May 3, 2016)

this whole art fiasco made me curious though... will we get to see a new design for Naruto and Sasuke since there is a timeskip? i dont know if i should be excited or worried haha

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## fuff (May 3, 2016)

Jeαnne said:


> this whole art fiasco made me curious though... will we get to see a new design for Naruto and Sasuke since there is a timeskip? i dont know if i should be excited or worried haha


be worried....naruto will prob look like this:

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mider T (May 3, 2016)

At the very least, it's better than Kishi's early art.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Zensuki (May 3, 2016)

Mider T said:


> At the very least, it's better than Kishi's early art.



Not even close.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Disagree 1


----------



## Addy (May 3, 2016)

fuff said:


> be worried....naruto will prob look like this:


fuff, honey, i have to be serious here for a moment with you. 

honestly speaking, the art is good. the character models great. even if sasuke's design is different than before, it didnt pose a problem for me. that image in your post here of naruto is an image that a lot of people, including myself, fell in love with and praised the art to no end when it came out. 

fuff, sooner or later, you will have to get over the art. i dont read one piece because the art is shit. no, i dont read it because i am 26 years old and i can not for the life of me have the patience to read a 700+ shounen manga anymore. any manga above 50 chapter is a nono for me. i just cant do it anymore. 

therefore, the art of a manga you followed for many years should not be the reason you should hate this manga. zef and zen dont like it because they dont see sasuke in it (they say "old cast" but we all know they mean sasuke) and that's a legitimate concern/reason they have. i mean, the manga starts with the implication that naruto is dead. not even his most livid haters would want that.

however hating it just because the art? really, fuff?. your smarter than this. i know you are.


----------



## fuff (May 3, 2016)

and the ikemoto of older naruto for vol 72 made me goo eww...that makes him look ugly and old



Zensuki said:


> Not even close.


ya i dont know why people are saying that kishis early art was good and viewable



Addy said:


> fuff, honey, i have to be serious here for a moment with you.
> 
> honestly speaking, the art is good. the character models great. even if sasuke's design is different than before, it didnt pose a problem for me. that image in your post here of naruto is an image that a lot of people, including myself, fell in love with and praised the art to no end when it came out.
> 
> ...



okay addy...realistically u can see the art is bad..i mean if the art is crap the odds of viewing it is low, i mean might as well read the novel verison and picture the orignial. im not complaining that the story is bad...because that begining part sounds good if the old cast didnt get replaced, i mean in the movie gaiden etc had the old cast still as main along with their kids. im not gonna lie to myself and say the art is good just because its naruto series...i mean the body proportionals are off, and facial features look off as well...i cant enjoy it when it looks like it was done by a fan...i mean even some fanartists are better the art flows more. like for one piece the art is shit but it began off like that..its not like it got replaced after it ended like naruto...which we were given eye candy (good art) and suddenly it has gone bad and takes away from the story...u cant lie to yourself and say its really goood or viewable because u can tell the characters dont look like themsleves and the portions, facial features are off...and if u think they arent then u just being oblivious and blind and in denial...since its the naruto series . and i hate the art of ikemoto not the story...like its runing the image of the character and it not pleasent on the eyes...sorry but thats just how it is...like the art takes away from the story,,,its not visually appealing 

i cant believe im doing this but imagine seeing this: (sorry itachi forgive me T_T)

  vs 

Moved & merged. @Platypus​

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Mider T (May 3, 2016)

Zensuki said:


> Not even close.


You're seriously telling me that those rough sketchbook drawings are better than the the smooth art of now?


----------



## MS81 (May 3, 2016)

I can live with the new art style!!! Like I said before, if Ikemoto can deliver with dynamic body art then I'm sold.


----------



## Zensuki (May 3, 2016)




----------



## Addy (May 3, 2016)

saw the poll. 

first 4 pages of the new manga shit on all of naruto combined (except for the itachi parts).


----------



## gershwin (May 3, 2016)

It looks exactly as coloring book. Whoever says its better than Kishi at any stage of his career is an obvious troll


----------



## Addy (May 3, 2016)

gershwin said:


> It looks exactly as coloring book. Whoever says its better than Kishi at any stage if his career is and obvious troll


well, art is subjective lol.

i like new minato, and new naruto's designs over the old ones to be honest. especially, minato.


----------



## SoulFire (May 3, 2016)

Ikemoto has talent and the potential to improve as he goes along, just as did Kishi. I'm hoping he refines his style and gets a handle on perspective as he gets more experience at being lead artist under his (long, dangling) belt.


----------



## sakuraboobs (May 3, 2016)

fuff said:


> be worried....naruto will prob look like this:



Naruto looks really cool there.


----------



## Klue (May 3, 2016)

SoulFire! said:


> Ikemoto has talent


Hmm.......


..........................



SoulFire! said:


> Ikemoto has talent


----------



## Haruka Katana (May 3, 2016)

The art was okay, though I only skimmed through it. I'll comment maybe when the full chapter is out.

Saw some of the pics you guys posted though...

The fucking hell???? Ikemoto would do great in horror mangas  

Art aside, I hate how ikemoto makes changes on the character's appearance, why? Inojin looked ridiculous, Hinata's hair is somehow short (well and RIP Hinatatas ;_; ), Sarada wears a different outfit...etc. If it's already established in canon, why on earth do you need to change it? 



Starwind75043 said:


> Could it be he can't draw small bodies or children very well?  So that's why the time skip.


That'd be a stupid reason to do a time skip. 

Can't draw XXX very well? Draw more of them, then more room for improvement.


----------



## Turrin (May 3, 2016)

People are honestly picking and choosing the best of Kishimoto's early work and comparing it to the worst of Ikamoto's. That's all this is. If we look at the worst of Kishimoto's early work he also at times drew the characters very strangely as well.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## LordPerucho (May 3, 2016)

Ikemoto would do great...drawing JJBA

Look at the girls, they look like the girls u see in JJBA(Sakura, Moegi, reeked of Trish, Reimi from JJBA).


----------



## LazyWaka (May 3, 2016)

Just read the chapter. The art is hit and miss for most characters. Some panels they look terrible, others they look passable. but Himawari is consistently drawn as hideously as possible in every panel she's in.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## -Ziltoid- (May 3, 2016)

Its a bit like SnK or the original One Punch Man... as if a sketch of the manga was published, rather than the final product. 

Himawari and Sasuke especially


----------



## blackguyinpinksuit (May 3, 2016)

Addy said:


> well, art is subjective lol.
> 
> i like new minato, and new naruto's designs over the old ones to be honest. especially, minato.


You would claim to like this goofy-eyed minato over his serious badass look kishi gave him. Well played troll you itachi fan


----------



## LazyWaka (May 3, 2016)

Starwind75043 said:


> Could it be he can't draw small bodies or children very well?  So that's why the time skip.



If that's the case then I don't see why he made Himawari younger than she already was.


----------



## $Kakashi$ (May 3, 2016)

What the fuck did he do to Hinata? 

Made her face, hair, and figure ugly.


----------



## John Wick (May 3, 2016)

No it looks like he's taken this shit out of his sketchbook!


----------



## Kenzo (May 3, 2016)

Just read the first chapter on MS, art is just awful. I'll wait for an anime adaptation if there's one.


----------



## Starwind75043 (May 3, 2016)

Going back and reading  in English now.

Himawari  looks like some weird BJD doll
Hinita its more then the INCREDIBLE lack of boobs but something is throwing me off about her.
Same thing with Sakura also.
But think theses 3 I have the most problem/ unease with.

*Spoiler*: __ 



Dear god PLEASE dont let teen Sarada have a fucking bob also.  




His men are very acceptable.  Not great but i can live with Snapsuke.


----------



## $Kakashi$ (May 3, 2016)

Real talk though. The art is some of the worst I've seen, and I read HxH.


----------



## BlueDemon (May 3, 2016)

Some things are good, although different, some other things are completely meh-worthy though. But since I don't really care...I guess I can live with it lol.


----------



## Zef (May 3, 2016)

Who voted better then Kishi?  


I can live with it. Looks nice with some characters. Looks wack with others.

Definitely not better then Kishi's though.


----------



## LazyWaka (May 3, 2016)

The new art style and re-designs are tolerable at best, at least when it comes to the characters. The backgrounds and whatnot look fine.


----------



## Gortef (May 3, 2016)

After reading the actual chapter it looks like Ikemoto really has a thing for backgrounds and fabulous hair.
Everyone has a hair straight from a L'oreal commercial. 

Faces look flat, especially when viewed from an angle, and the way he draws an open mouth is reeaally offputting.
Especially when he tries to make poor Himawari look overly enthustiastic.

And yes he needs to be reminded that some women do have breasts *cough*Hinata*cough*. I just hope that he is not accustomed at drawing them yet and will "enhance" that area during the run.


----------



## Saru (May 3, 2016)

I like the art style for the most part. Like someone else said, it's just different. However, the roundness of Ikemoto's characters is not something I favor, and it sticks out in some panels and angles.

The only thing I really dislike is the redesign of familiar characters, like Sasuke. I'm not sure why Sasuke's hairstyle was changed so drastically when Boruto and other characters' hair stayed relatively similar to how they were originally. This bugs me because it feels as though Ikemoto tried to reinvent certain characters in terms of their appearance rather than redraw them in his own style, and I frankly don't like Ikemoto's attempt.

Example:


*Spoiler*: _Example_


----------



## John Wick (May 3, 2016)

what the fuck did he do to minato, relegated to having a douchebag hairstyle in the sequal manga lol


----------



## fuff (May 3, 2016)

minato looks bad...in ikemoto style....i feel like most of the ppl who are saying the art is good is an obvious troll, or thinks its naruto its goood


----------



## ChosenOne1DO (May 3, 2016)

himawari looks so bad LOL. inojin's design is weird...


----------



## Six (May 3, 2016)

Art is just fine, people should stop moaning about something they're not paying jack shit for.


----------



## -Ziltoid- (May 3, 2016)

Chrollo Lucifer said:


> Art is just fine, people should stop moaning about something they're not paying jack shit for.



Oh wow, the 'you don't pay so you can't say shit' argument surfaced again


----------



## ChickenPotPie (May 3, 2016)

I can live with it but I couldn't read the entire chapter.

If it had been Kishimoto retreading the movie I probably would have read every page.


----------



## Pocalypse (May 3, 2016)

I don't know how the art can be so bad for a monthly series... other monthly series have epic designs and a lot of content backing it up as well, pretty much any filler content is gone in a monthly show. Here they butchered the characters.

Naruto looks like he was gonna beat up his kid here 



There's something with this artist that he can't get the eyes and emotion right


----------



## Jeαnne (May 3, 2016)

i think i know what happened to ikemoto

he is a mangaka, he wanted to input his trace/art style, when in the end he is just following with a manga of other autor

so its kind of like he had a double personality conflict, some parts look like Kishi's art(Naruto, Boruto), others he tried too hard to input his style(Sasuke, Hinata, Sakura hair/face), then we got this

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Deana (May 3, 2016)

Thankfully, I can live with the art. Here's hoping his style improves over time.


----------



## Pocalypse (May 3, 2016)

Minato look what they done to you


----------



## Six (May 3, 2016)

Pocalypse said:


> Minato look what they done to you


His Minato looks more realistic. In fact, all the kids he's drawn all look their ages.
The guy is better at these types of detail than Kishi, facial structure will improve soon too.


----------



## SoulFire (May 3, 2016)

Pocalypse said:


> I don't know how the art can be so bad for a monthly series... other monthly series have epic designs and a lot of content backing it up as well, pretty much any filler content is gone in a monthly show. Here they butchered the characters.
> 
> Naruto looks like he was gonna beat up his kid here
> 
> ...



I'm thinking that in this particular panel that it is the tilt of the eyebrows causing the problem. 



Pocalypse said:


> Minato look what they done to you


I don't think Minato looks all that bad in this pic. I really don't mind Ikemoto's style (at least when it comes to men )--it's the problems he has with body proportions and consistency with facial shapes and expressions. I honestly can't figure out why he has so much trouble with Himawari--his version makes Cabbage Patch KIds look cute! :S

I'm just hoping that he can stabilize his style as he progresses.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jeαnne (May 3, 2016)

fast sketch over to see how much of a issue the hair is haha


*Spoiler*: __

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Haruka Katana (May 3, 2016)

I thought Minato looked pretty good there.


SoulFire! said:


> I
> I don't think Minato looks all that bad in this pic. I really don't mind Ikemoto's style (at least when it comes to men )--it's the problems he has with body proportions and consistency with facial shapes and expressions.


This, there's just something wrong with them.


----------



## noakai (May 3, 2016)

I think he draws Boruto the best, honestly. Hinata, Himawari and Injoin are the worst. Inojin looks like he's 4 years old and fat now, yeesh. Still got nothing on Kishi, but it was never gonna be Kishi level.


----------



## Skywalker (May 3, 2016)

Yes it's bad, but hopefully it'll improve over time.


----------



## Cereza (May 4, 2016)

The art is shitty i don't like it

I Iaughed so hard at himawari omg the giant head and skinny body  and hinata looks like dora the explorer


----------



## Demetrius (May 4, 2016)

ikemoto is okay on his own, but the need to blend his style with kishi's is stomach-churning and therein lies the problem

the inconsistencies also make it appear unnatural and particularly puzzling, and oh how i wish he realizes that eventually 

idk man it's just weird


----------



## SpiRo (May 4, 2016)

He does not resemble Sasuke in the slightest. In Guiden it had some resemblance. But this guy

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## Epyon (May 4, 2016)

Since Naruto being dead means it's open season, I hope Sasuke gets killed off soon, I do not like looking at that.


----------



## MayorNiYueki (May 4, 2016)

its..

sasuke already ascended to see his brodah

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## SpiRo (May 4, 2016)

His hair is glued to his face or something...

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## James (May 4, 2016)

Overall, it's okay. Hinata looks terrible though.


----------



## Finalbeta (May 4, 2016)

MayorNiYueki said:


> its..
> 
> sasuke already ascended to see his brodah


As a tribute


----------



## Mateush (May 4, 2016)

This is not Sasuke:


----------



## Deleted member 45015 (May 4, 2016)

My thoughts exactly.

This artwork is like a poorly-attempted fan-made Doujin.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Milliardo (May 4, 2016)

Damn, the artwork is very bad, even Naruto looks fucked up.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## LordPerucho (May 4, 2016)

Pocalypse said:


> I don't know how the art can be so bad for a monthly series... other monthly series have epic designs and a lot of content backing it up as well, pretty much any filler content is gone in a monthly show. Here they butchered the characters.
> 
> Naruto looks like he was gonna beat up his kid here
> 
> ...



For some reason it reminds me of this.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Pocalypse (May 4, 2016)

LordPerucho said:


> For some reason it reminds me of this.





That's spot on


----------



## DeK3iDE (May 4, 2016)

i still much prefer Kishimoto's art to Ikemoto's, but i haven't had trouble reading the dialogue. The art on the color pages were pretty cool though.


----------



## Deleted member 45015 (May 4, 2016)

I'll be perfectly honest and say that I had _no interest_ in reading Boruto as a series. I skimmed through Chapter One out of some kind of morbid curiosity to see how it'd take form and immediately disliked the art style. 

I've said in other Threads that it looks like a fan-made Doujin and _not _the good kind. Until somebody _identified _Sasuke as Sasuke I honest to God didn't know who the hell it was supposed to be. The art style for the characters is just really awkward and lumpy and very off-putting.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kurak (May 4, 2016)

People get what they deserve. Naruto fans are too easily to milk to not take advantage of it.

I mean if Boruto: The movie and The Last were so profitable....


----------



## Jeαnne (May 4, 2016)

JFC

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jeαnne (May 4, 2016)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Seraphiel (May 4, 2016)

Captain Boldman said:


> OP, you have a picture of that character as your avi and your talking about Sasuke


Wait how does him having a an avatar from a completely unrelated manga invalidate his point? The art in this abomination is literally trash tier and I'm not surprised he decided to ask wtf is up. I guess you having no real point had to just shitpost?


----------



## scerpers (May 4, 2016)

Captain Boldman said:


> OP, you have a picture of that character as your avi and your talking about Sasuke


yo b, what even


----------



## Raiden (May 4, 2016)

It's good enough honestly. I am happy that we at least able to see some continuation of the series. The original "ending" did not feel right at all.


----------



## Alkaid (May 4, 2016)

Just lol

Reactions: Disagree 1


----------



## Gunstarvillain (May 4, 2016)

Sasuke looked like a big fucking doofus.

The art is so fodder tier/no diffed by Pt1,pt2, wararc art.

I stayed with original one punch man, I stayed with one piece and I hated vanilla OP art so bad I didn't come back till gear second.
New artist or this is where I get off.


----------



## Indra (May 4, 2016)

He looks terrible 

Still better than what Ikemoto did to Himawair


----------



## Captain Boldman (May 4, 2016)

Seraphiel said:


> Wait how does him having a an avatar from a completely unrelated manga invalidate his point? The art in this abomination is literally trash tier and I'm not surprised he decided to ask wtf is up. I guess you having no real point had to just shitpost?



The character in his avi isn't exactly well drawn.


----------



## Csdabest (May 4, 2016)

Yeah i will say. The main issues though is the face and hair abit. Im sure it will improve.


----------



## Milliardo (May 4, 2016)

Laugh at Naruto's daughter on this page? 

Link removed

Look at her face.. It's too much lol


----------



## Crimson Flam3s (May 4, 2016)

It's not that bad, I don't know what people expect from this guy, he probably has less experience that kishi did when he started naruto but he is bound to get better overtime. However. boobless hinata and snapesuke is off-putting. I hope he fixes that soon, redesigns sasuke and give him a new hair cut too.

I think he has potential, just look at his previous naruto art 

 .

 I like the more realistic style of drawings, but inexperience and a manga with lots of images and not enough time for detail probably drags him down.

Reactions: Informative 2


----------



## R00t_Decision (May 5, 2016)

The Art is actually good. The faces look realistic. Someone mentioned that the artist may be trying to hard to copy Kishi's style and that's taking away from their style. That, and people don't look like it's Kishi's work.  The artists knows how to draw, he is just not drawing how you want him too.


----------



## Indra (May 5, 2016)

It might be that he's holding back his original style to keep it more Kishimoto related. You can tell he studied close to Kishimoto when he colors.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## LazyWaka (May 5, 2016)

R00t_Decision said:


> *The Art is actually good.* The faces look realistic. Someone mentioned that the artist may be trying to hard to copy Kishi's style and that's taking away from their style. That, and people don't look like it's Kishi's work.  The artists knows how to draw, he is just not drawing how you want him too.



Many characters looking horribly disproportionate in many panels leads me to disagree.


----------



## Haruka Katana (May 5, 2016)

Crimson Flam3s said:


> It's not that bad, I don't know what people expect from this guy, he probably has less experience that kishi did when he started naruto but he is bound to get better overtime. However. boobless hinata and snapesuke is off-putting. I hope he fixes that soon, redesigns sasuke and give him a new hair cut too.
> 
> I think he has potential, just look at his previous naruto art
> 
> ...


The thing that bugs me is he worked with Kishi for 10+ years, why is he still 'inexperienced'.


----------



## R00t_Decision (May 5, 2016)

LazyWaka said:


> Many characters looking horribly disproportionate in many panels leads me to disagree.


If you're going to make those statements, you better elaborate and back it up with comparisons of why Kishi's work isn't disproportionate. You better in artistic sense be able to back up your point if you think you know what it takes to draw, or just by general observation.  Moreover, horrible proportions in anime, you mean like the big eyes, or moe characters, I don't see your point. Kishi's work isn't exactly the pinnacle of portion.


----------



## Jin-E (May 5, 2016)

Not mindblowing by any stretch of the imagination and some panels really struck me as weird. But overall passable.


----------



## Finalbeta (May 5, 2016)

Dresses should improve imo

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## jjjjjbbbbnnnnnn (May 5, 2016)

It's okay, sometimes I even like it more than Kishimoto's sterile, dead art of Part 2. However some of faces look rather creepy:


----------



## SpiRo (May 5, 2016)

Csdabest said:


> Yeah i will say. The main issues though is the face and hair abit. Im sure it will improve.


It will, if it get's changed completely

Reactions: Like 13 | Dislike 1


----------



## dr_shadow (May 5, 2016)

Too bad, since Sauce was the best thing about the Boruto movie.


----------



## God of Turmoil (May 5, 2016)

Hinata needs boobs back.


----------



## SupremeKage (May 5, 2016)

His backgrounds look spot on. I guess he only assisted kishi in drawing the backgrounds while kishi mostly drew the characters which would explain why his characters looks werid. Not to mention he clearly has his own style of drawing, so it must be hard to replicate Kishi's characters.

I'm just glad this guy changed Inojin's skin and eye colour. He ended up fixing kishi's rushed deigns which I respect.


----------



## Young Lord Minato (May 5, 2016)

They should have kept his Gaiden haircut; it was his best look


----------



## LadyTenTen (May 5, 2016)

I didn't look his Gaiden haircut, he looked weird.
I like the Severus Snape look best.


----------



## Mateush (May 5, 2016)

I find it hard to believe that Kishimoto as supervisor accepted this.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## LadyTenTen (May 5, 2016)

Mateush said:


> I find it hard to believe that Kishimoto as supervisor accepted this.



He has respect for other artists because he knows how hard is to imitate another guy's style when yours is so different.
I hope Kishimoto supports him because all the hate he is receiving from the west is disgusting.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Raiden (May 5, 2016)

Eh Kishimoto did say that he hard time drawing Sauce. Dimensions of his face definitely look a little weird, but eh what can you do.


----------



## dr_shadow (May 5, 2016)

LadyTenTen said:


> I hope Kishimoto supports him because all the hate he is receiving from the west is disgusting.



Well, people tend to be conservative and instinctively dislike things that are new and different at first. I'm personally giving both the art and the series the benefit of the doubt at the moment.

My only complaint so far is that they're gonna spend the better part of six months re-telling a movie that isn't even one year old yet. It's gonna be pretty boring...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Indra (May 5, 2016)

mr_shadow said:


> Well, people tend to be conservative and instinctively dislike things that are new and different at first. I'm personally giving both the art and the series the benefit of the doubt at the moment.
> 
> My only complaint so far is that they're gonna spend the better part of six months re-telling a movie that isn't even one year old yet. It's gonna be pretty boring...


I think it'll be finished by the next two chapters.


----------



## Jazzmatazz (May 5, 2016)

It's meta, when you think very little about it.

Both the series and the creators are passing the torch to a new generation that is all together their own individual, but still similar enough.

His hair is the biggest hangup for me. But whatever. I'm not even sure I'm going to stick this out anyway. I find it so very hard to continue with this series just because the name chaffs my brain.


----------



## Crimson Flam3s (May 5, 2016)

Haruka Katana said:


> The thing that bugs me is he worked with Kishi for 10+ years, why is he still 'inexperienced'.



We don't know what kind of work he did with kishi, probably backgrounds like someone else said, as his' are spot on. Also trying to mimic kishis style instead of going full out on his own might affect him too.


----------



## foxfairy (May 5, 2016)

Oh come on guys, is just that sasuke didn't age well. Being a ninja is streesfull, he is no longer in shape


LadyTenTen said:


> I didn't look his Gaiden haircut, he looked weird.
> I like the Severus Snape look best.


actually i don't like his gaiden look, sasuke look a like mix of sai and madara, but less sexy than madara more emo than sai. I prefer his shippuden look, but.... his Snape look? are your serious or trolling? 

I'll read the new manga and support the artist, but sasuke just is not ok. 

As I think the character has more interesting things going on than his appearance, I have no problem with Sasuke looking like snape.


----------



## $Kakashi$ (May 5, 2016)

LadyTenTen said:


> He has respect for other artists because he knows how hard is to imitate another guy's style when yours is so different.
> I hope Kishimoto supports him because all the hate he is receiving from the west is disgusting.


Did you see what he did to hinata? She looks like an alien.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## sharingankid123 (May 5, 2016)

he lost his uchiha hair after he become a konoha peasant

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## TheOmega (May 5, 2016)

Lmaoo all the pretty boy fans jumped off the bandwagon once they seen his new design lol.

Poor Hinata tho. I don't even know what to say


----------



## blackguyinpinksuit (May 5, 2016)

$Kakashi$ said:


> Did you see what he did to hinata? She looks like an alien.


Not to mention she also look like she's only 16. It's pretty disturbing how bad the artist fucked her up. 

I'd rather be hinata before himawari and inojin tho. I was shocked when i saw them.


----------



## Raventhal (May 5, 2016)

$Kakashi$ said:


> Did you see what he did to hinata? She looks like an alien.



She is an alien though lol.


----------



## LadyTenTen (May 6, 2016)

$Kakashi$ said:


> Did you see what he did to hinata? She looks like an alien.



Tell the truth, the only reason you don't like this Hinata is because she has no boobs

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Quikdraw7777 (May 6, 2016)

After reading that first chapter - I was waiting for this.


----------



## Junta1987 (May 6, 2016)

jjjjjbbbbnnnnnn said:


> It's okay, sometimes I even like it more than Kishimoto's sterile, dead art of Part 2. However some of faces look rather creepy:



holy shit that face expression scares me

I don't mind if the character design is a bit different but most of the time it looks too much like a first sketch

And the story: 60 pages and nothing happened


----------



## $Kakashi$ (May 6, 2016)

blackguyinpinksuit said:


> Not to mention she also look like she's only 16. It's pretty disturbing how bad the artist fucked her up.
> 
> I'd rather be hinata before himawari and inojin tho. I was shocked when i saw them.



Yeah, the artist's style is bad compared to Kishi's. 



Raventhal said:


> She is an alien though lol.



She used to look hot tho. Didn't have a mans face or an ugly hair cut. 



LadyTenTen said:


> Tell the truth, the only reason you don't like this Hinata is because she has no boobs





>Implying Small tits are a bad thing

This



Its bad because her face looks like a mans and her hair looks like a bowl cut.


----------



## Platypus (May 6, 2016)

$Kakashi$ said:


> her hair looks like a bowl cut.


Well…


----------



## Faustus (May 6, 2016)

Well, Moegi is quite beautiful. Other than that, it is shit.


----------



## Gino (May 6, 2016)

Well......could have been worse.


----------



## $Kakashi$ (May 6, 2016)

Platypus said:


> Well…



Her hair was longer in that, plus it doesn't look like it needs to be conditioned.


----------



## Keishin (May 6, 2016)

Looks like dog shit and that`s putting it lightly. Imagine the art when the guy has no movies left to trace the panels from.


----------



## Karma15 (May 6, 2016)

Contrary to what's been said. Kishi's art, even in part 2 wasn't even that bad. But this new guy makes Kishi look like Takehiko Inoue


----------



## LesExit (May 6, 2016)

blackguyinpinksuit said:


> Not to mention she also look like she's only 16. It's pretty disturbing how bad the artist fucked her up.
> 
> I'd rather be hinata before himawari and inojin tho. I was shocked when i saw them.


Ya I'm really not a fan as to how kiddy she looks. Sakura looks too young too. Also Sasuke. I feel like out of all the adults, I like Naruto's face the best honestly. He looks different, but the proportions feels proper and adult like, unlike Sasuke's face....

Himawari though...holy shit she looks terrifying. Inojin just look like a weird replica of bob the builder.


----------



## KataclaysianRinnegan (May 6, 2016)

Naruto's, Boruto's, and Konohamaru's appearance in the new manga seems the closest to the way they looked in Gaiden. I must say though. Konohamaru's face in some of the panels sort of reminded me of Captain Yamato's face for some reason... 

Naruto really was the best drawn out of all though. May get a lot of hate for saying this, but his face in the new manga kinda of looks better than it was in Gaiden.


----------



## Savage (May 6, 2016)

I generally dislike the new art, but in time I might be able to accept it. However, I must point out some of my biggest gripes

Sasuke: Whoever told you you should perm your hair deserves nothing less than an amaterasu to the face
Hinata: Either the naruverse developed breast reduction surgery or someone ate your tits. Literally how? 
Himawari: 

Now for the good

Sarada: Your new outfit is on point. Though you look younger with the amount of eyelashes I can see
Kawaki: 
Moegi: You looked retarded and immature in kishi's art. This is a vast improvement.

Then there are the characters that look relatively the same and they are perfectly fine as well.


----------



## KataclaysianRinnegan (May 6, 2016)

Savage said:


> I generally dislike the new art, but in time I might be able to accept it. However, I must point out some of my biggest gripes
> 
> Sasuke: Whoever told you you should perm your hair deserves nothing less than an amaterasu to the face
> Hinata: Either the naruverse developed breast reduction surgery or someone ate your tits. Literally how?
> ...



Lol. Yeah, they really butchered Hinata's and Himawari's appearance. I honestly have no idea what the artist had in mind when he drew them. She went from being a solid 10 to looking too young to rate, and Hinata seemed to have reversed her age as well.


----------



## fuff (May 6, 2016)

when i see ikemotos art

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Kyosuke (May 7, 2016)

Not reading the manga but the art looks OK to me... I should say, I can live with it.

When reading manga, I don't base the quality in the drawing but on the story. I read One's One Punch man and I'm fine with it... Same with Shingeki no Kyojin and One Piece.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Bloo (May 7, 2016)

Kyosuke said:


> Not reading the manga but the art looks OK to me... I should say, I can live with it.
> 
> When reading manga, I don't base the quality in the drawing but on the story. I read One's One Punch man and I'm fine with it... Same with Shingeki no Kyojin and One Piece.


Even the story was terrible and the decision to start off with a flash-forward did not work in any way and just cheapened the overall flow of the first chapter.

As for the artwork, I can't handle it. It's awful, and I never felt like I was that big of a fan of Kishi's artwork after Part I, but reading the first chapter of this new series made me recant my criticisms of Kishimoto's later art.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## lacey (May 8, 2016)

I've only looked through the handfull of pages shown here, but so far, I'm not a fan. Boruto looks great, and I actually like that panel of Minato. But everyone else looks so alien to me, Sasuke and Hinata in particular. Hinata looks like she's a teenager, not a grown woman; and Sasuke looks like he's Snape's long lost brother.


----------



## Junta1987 (May 8, 2016)

Boruto's facial expression looks so familiar... Where have I seen that before?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kuzehiko (May 10, 2016)

The drawing style is ugly and horrible, I hate it.

Couldn't just read the manga after seeing Sakura, Hinata and Sasuke's drawings.
I'm one of those that think there're fanarts with even better drawing style then this new manga and they're close to Kishi's drawing style. Mind you?


----------



## Hero (May 10, 2016)

His art is trash. Stop trying to justify it as "style". I'll tell you now, his style is garbage rikudo tier tracing trash. 

Hinata looks like a fucking egg. She lost her entire figure. You can't tell me that was because she gave birth to two kids. Fuck outta here


----------



## fuff (Jun 2, 2016)

OrganicDinosaur said:


> @Klue
> 
> Chin up~ This week they included 8 pages worth of the flashback of Papasuke VS Momoshiki in the other dimensional castle (like the scene from the movie beginning).
> 
> ...


ikemoto and drawing well does not go together...he fucken ruined sasuke


----------



## fuff (Jun 2, 2016)

so boruto is dressed liek sasuke and maybe has his sword....the fuck?! wheres sasuke spending time/training with sarada?? ikemoto and is ugly art too...


----------



## Zef (Jun 2, 2016)

Why is Sasuke's cape red?

Why is his  footwear brown? 

Just....ew


----------



## fuff (Jun 2, 2016)

reminder:  

why is boruto dieting in ikemotos verison and when is sasuke that short?....i miss kishi
brown boots da fuckk?? and why is boruto wearing a capri?? he only wore that when he was 8...he had full pants on in the move covered by his boots...


----------



## Zef (Jun 2, 2016)

fuff said:


> reminder:
> 
> why is boruto dieting in ikemotos verison and when is sasuke that short?....i miss kishi
> brown boots da fuckk?? and why is boruto wearing a capri?? he only wore that when he was 8...he had full pants on in the move covered by his boots...


I think Sasuke is the one on a diet.

His legs look like noodles.


----------



## fuff (Jun 2, 2016)

Zef said:


> I think Sasuke is the one on a diet.
> 
> His legs look like noodles.


omg ahahah i just looked at them wtff so definition in them at all they are so noodel like hahahah

what i posted on the movie thread:

that part if off he needs to make it more straighter and not curly even in the color one....thats one of the probs and sasuke ear if i recall only shows on the non rinnegan side...and he made sasukes hair more curly than straight/spike and a bit too long...his hair isnt that long that it touches his shoulders
to compare with good art:


----------



## Zef (Jun 2, 2016)

The artist seems to have finally got Sasuke's hair right. That's the one positive I can say. 



Haruka Katana said:


> I was a huge Naruto fan. While I still follow this monthly herpa derpa manga. I have already let go
> 
> So refreshing


Teach me your ways. I want to let go too.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Haruka Katana (Jun 2, 2016)

Zef said:


> The artist seems to have finally got Sasuke's hair right. That's the one positive I can say.
> 
> 
> Teach me your ways. I want to let go too.


I felt like the artist is aware of the comments or something 

Just find another ongoing series and latch onto it, then you would naturally move on from this manga. Though that is if you can find another series to love...


----------



## fuff (Jun 2, 2016)

since hes making the movie panel for panel why doesnt he just trace...instead of making hideous ones himself...they should have got an animator for sp to draw the manga if kishi didnt want to do it


----------



## Indra (Jun 2, 2016)

Art is improvong 

That cover art, thanks Majin for the preview


----------



## LostInLogicError (Jun 2, 2016)

Looks like adult Copyruto even stole Sasuke's boots. lmao Well, at least he's thorough.


----------



## Zef (Jun 2, 2016)

LostInLogicError said:


> Looks like adult Copyruto even stole Sasuke's boots. lmao Well, at least he's thorough.


Boruto can have the boots. They're ugly anyway. 


Seriously. Who's idea was it to make Sasuke wear brown? Red I can accept, but brown? 

Sasuke has always been associated with Blue/Black/Purple.


----------



## Indra (Jun 2, 2016)

Not understanding Ikemoto`s taste when it comes to tampering with established designs.

They are really wanking the whole student takes after his master thing. 

Seriously though. Did Bolt take over Sasuke`s mission? Or did he get "buried" too


----------



## Kyosuke (Jun 2, 2016)

I don't like the color of Sasuke's shoes... Doesn't look good with his black pants.


----------



## tkpirate (Jun 2, 2016)

Art is still shit.Sasuke looks like a kid in the color page

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Zensuki (Jun 2, 2016)

Zef said:


> Why is Sasuke's cape red?
> 
> Why is his  footwear brown?
> 
> Just....ew



The brown boots and belt 
How do you work on a manga for so long and still mess up like this

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Abanikochan (Jun 2, 2016)

Took me a long time to figure out who the guy with the afro was. I initially thought it was some random civilian but then realized it was Boruto going to Konohamaru to ask him to teach him the Rasengan.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Indra (Jun 2, 2016)

Abanikochan said:


> Took me a long time to figure out who the guy with the afro was. I initially thought it was some random civilian but then realized it was Boruto going to Konohamaru to ask him to teach him the Rasengan.


For a second there I thought I was in a Samurai Champloo crossover as well 

Sasuke looks better now, imo.


----------



## Clowe (Jun 2, 2016)

This guy really needs to work on his proportions, they are awful sometimes, in a couple of panels Sasuke looked like he was back being 13, his legs were too short.

On the plus side, the action panels are not so bad.

Konohamaru looks like absolute dogshit though, and Sakura's face too.


----------



## blackguyinpinksuit (Jun 2, 2016)

It's still trash. Bet it won't be better next chapter either.

Momoshiki's face...what a disappointment.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Akiretsu (Jun 2, 2016)

Give him a year, i think it's going to get better or we'll become numb to it.

Reactions: Disagree 1


----------



## Abanikochan (Jun 2, 2016)

lndra said:


> For a second there I thought I was in a Samurai Champloo crossover as well



Yeah, Konohamaru almost kinda looks reminiscent of something outta Samurai Champloo in this chapter.



Clowe said:


> This guy really needs to work on his proportions, they are awful sometimes, in a couple of panels Sasuke looked like he was back being 13, his legs were too short.



The proportions are worst with female characters. It's kinda weird that he's really good at drawing legs but horrible at drawing boobs, butts, and female pelvises. His decision to make Sarada fanservicey especially highlights his flaws at drawing the female form. In some panels it looks like Sarada has legs attached to her torso. Sakura and Hinata have rounder faces than their children do. 

There are a couple of panels where the excess of Boruto's belt is dangling dead-center in front of the crotch of his pants making it look like his dick is hanging out at first glimpse. Especially the in panels where he is farther away. Try unseeing that now.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jun 2, 2016)

Wtf? Is this supposed to be Konohamaru?

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Haruka Katana (Jun 3, 2016)

Konowho? 



Abanikochan said:


> Y It's kinda weird that he's really good at drawing legs *but horrible at drawing boobs*


I don't understand why is it so hard to draw boobs 

Everyone is flat as hell, not even the slightest bump 

I saw his drawing of Tsunade before, so how is it that he couldn't do it for other women


----------



## fuff (Jun 3, 2016)

Haruka Katana said:


> Konowho?
> 
> I don't understand why is it so hard to draw boobs
> 
> ...


he cant draw anatomy for sure...someone said it looks likes sarada legs are connected to her stomach rather than pelvis/hips hahah..all the drAWINGS ARE off...im really hoping after the movie stuff they get someone who can draw like kishi and knows how to draw anatomy...makes me wonder did kishi pick this guy on prurpose because hes like everyone will hate it and he can let naruto end?! on the color page it sasys kishi is the editor...tbh i dont think hes doing shit...i mean there are so mant errors

like seriously?! 



Zef said:


> I predict another boring chapter.


with very bad and ugly art


----------



## Landon (Jun 3, 2016)

I'm tired all this bullshit about drawing.You know what distant prospect or know kishi's drawing?

tried to give a re-read this manga once in a lifetime?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## LadyTenTen (Jun 3, 2016)

fuff said:


> with very bad and ugly art



Draw it yourself then.
You are all acting so childish towards a guy Kishimoto himself has chosen; he is not an important artist but someone who has started publishing and whose future in the industry most likely depends on the feedback he will receive now.

He has improved a lot this chapter and will most likely continue doing so, put some faith in his abilities instead of joining the disgusting ciber-bullying he is going through because people can't accept a different style.

Reactions: Like 2 | Dislike 1


----------



## fuff (Jun 3, 2016)

LadyTenTen said:


> Draw it yourself then.
> You are all acting so childish towards a guy Kishimoto himself has chosen; he is not an important artist but someone who has started publishing and whose future in the industry most likely depends on the feedback he will receive now.
> 
> He has improved a lot this chapter and will most likely continue doing so, put some faith in his abilities instead of joining the disgusting ciber-bullying he is going through because people can't accept a different style.


okay im gonna say how i feel and not be like oh its so great just because its the naruto franchise...like antaomy is off, faces are off, hair, and characterization is off. for a guy whos worked on naruto for SO MANY year you would expect better, so no im not gonna say its good when its not its horrendous, they should have hired someone with similar styles. u can be blind and say its on point but look at the bodies...


----------



## LadyTenTen (Jun 3, 2016)

fuff said:


> okay im gonna say how i feel and not be like oh its so great just because its the naruto franchise...like antaomy is off, faces are off, hair, and characterization is off. for a guy whos worked on naruto for SO MANY year you would expect better, so no im not gonna say its good when its not its horrendous, they should have hired someone with similar styles. u can be blind and say its on point but look at the bodies...



If you search for other fanworks he has done his style is really neat and the proportions are perfect; the problem is he is trying really hard to imitate other artist's style.
I assume you haven't study art but my friend does and trying to imitate someone else is one of the most difficult things you can do, even more when you have to accomplish a squedule and there are a bunch of bullies insulting you from all over the world.

Kishimoto has faith in him as an artist, he knows what he is capable of and he is giving him time to improve the same way he had years to do so since Naruto started. Also why hiring somebody who is not your assistant?, it just makes sense for an author to aid the ones who have been years by his/her side sharing the suffering. It is called friendship and loyalty, and I resepct Kishimoto for that.

If you can't see the improvement between the two chapters is because you don't want to see it, you are rather scared of change or just enjoy insulting an artist whose future pretty much depends on this manga. His art is not horrendous, close-minded people who don't give artists a chance of developing their skills and just give negative feed-back are.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## fuff (Jun 3, 2016)

LadyTenTen said:


> If you search for other fanworks he has done his style is really neat and the proportions are perfect; the problem is he is trying really hard to imitate other artist's style.
> I assume you haven't study art but my friend does and trying to imitate someone else is one of the most difficult things you can do, even more when you have to accomplish a squedule and there are a bunch of bullies insulting you from all over the world.
> 
> Kishimoto has faith in him as an artist, he knows what he is capable of and he is giving him time to improve the same way he had years to do so since Naruto started. Also why hiring somebody who is not your assistant?, it just makes sense for an author to aid the ones who have been years by his/her side sharing the suffering. It is called friendship and loyalty, and I resepct Kishimoto for that.
> ...



i have studied art...before and to be honest imitating art is not as hard as u think a lot of fan artist have done it no prob, people at SP have done it as well......kishi has many assistants that he could have hired. he didnt really improve in imo, he fixed sasuke hair a bit but if u look at the colored page...his legs have no definition he doesnt even look like an adult.

edit: we should take this convo to the art thread...otherwise platty will have a lot to move hahah


----------



## hustler's ambition (Jun 3, 2016)

Sarada's sexualization in this chapter...


----------



## Mateush (Jun 3, 2016)

hustler's ambition said:


> Sarada's sexualization in this chapter...



Sexualization? Show me, please


----------



## Indra (Jun 3, 2016)

Definitely not Kishimoto's version of Sasuke, but at least face wise, Sasuke doesn't look unappealing.

I maybe of minority here, but I prefer Sasuke's curly hair like this in contrast to the spiky hair before.

Reactions: Like 1 | Dislike 1


----------



## SoulFire (Jun 3, 2016)

I don't really mind the appearance of Sasuke or Naruto, tbh. It is obvious that Ikemoto Has really worked on capturing their features, even though his style is different. I think he just has his own way of illustrating Sasuke's wild hair.  I actually prefer the way he reworked Boruto's hair, but sadly he hasn't been as successful with the ladies. He just has to get past that moon faced look that his women and children possess.


----------



## Indra (Jun 3, 2016)

SoulFire! said:


> I don't really mind the appearance of Sasuke or Naruto, tbh. It is obvious that Ikemoto Has really worked on capturing their features, even though his style is different. I think he just has his own way of illustrating Sasuke's wild hair.  I actually prefer the way he reworked Boruto's hair, but sadly he hasn't been as successful with the ladies. He just has to get past that moon faced look that his women and children possess.


It's weird how much I like Ikemoto's version of Boruto. Especially compared to the poster versions which everyone joked around with, because of the derp.

In particular I noticed that these scans were top notch (with just everyone in general):

*Spoiler*: __ 











My favorite panels though in terms of just straight artistic drawings are these (out of a few):

*Spoiler*: __ 














This one is just adorable though:

lol


----------



## SoulFire (Jun 3, 2016)

lndra said:


> It's weird how much I like Ikemoto's version of Boruto. Especially compared to the poster versions which everyone joked around with, because of the derp.
> 
> In particular I noticed that these scans were top notch (with just everyone in general):
> 
> ...


I think the major problem is consistency, as Ikemoto can and does nail Boruto in some scenes, while in others he looks fat faced and goofy (Usually when his mouth is wide open in a grin).

Boruto looks like a caricature next to the stylish and more realistic Sasuke.

Ikemoto can draw, but my major problem is with his body proportioning as with Konohamaru here:

His arms are longer than his legs in the upper panel. It's as if the the lower half of the body doesnt match up to the top.

I do think these are problems that the artist can overcome with practice, but I am surprised that he is having this problem at all.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Starwind75043 (Jun 3, 2016)

SoulFire! said:


> I think the major problem is consistency, as Ikemoto can and does nail Boruto in some scenes, while in others he looks fat faced and goofy (Usually when his mouth is wide open in a grin).
> 
> Boruto looks like a caricature next to the stylish and more realistic Sasuke.
> 
> ...





I noticed that as well.  I will say there was improvement this chapter for sure.  But anytime he draws someone would a big grin the character just looks odd.


----------



## fuff (Jun 3, 2016)

...sasuke doesnt look like sasuke...and the curly hair is ugly and sakura is way off too her hair isnt that short...sarada...dress is way too short why did he even change her outfit when the one kishi chose was fine and looked like sakura and sasuke combined


----------



## Starwind75043 (Jun 3, 2016)

I think we will gain a better ideal on his improvement during these next chapters specifically the chunni arena battles and when they go to save naruto

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Jeαnne (Jun 5, 2016)

the art is improving inside of ikemoto's style

he is learning how to draw Sasuke's face better, for example

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Shadow_fox (Jun 5, 2016)

I saw a bit of an improvement in the second chapter, so he is trying. I will give him a pass for the first chapter that looks atrocious. But so did Kishimoto's first chapter.

 But he has to improve on his character's models. They look so cartoonish. It actually looks like Sarada has no butt. really, her legs in some panels look like they are connected to her stomach. 
 I get that maybe he doesn't feel comfortable drawing a young teen in a anatomical way, but come on man, you're doing it for your fans, not for yourself. If an artist can't be dedicated to his work then he's going to pull everything down with him.


----------



## fuff (Jun 5, 2016)

u know what sad...kishi is making covers (i think its only the cover) about japan history yet doesnt want to draw boruto  comee back kishi...


----------



## Indra (Jun 5, 2016)

fuff said:


> u know what sad...kishi is making covers (i think its only the cover) about japan history yet doesnt want to draw boruto  comee back kishi...


Well he's putting effort into the story (as much as he can), but he's focusing on drawing a new upcoming series.

Kishimoto is officially done drawing Naruto (for now) at least. I can see him coming back with a few one shots possibly, but he's been through for a good amount of time. In fact he would of stopped it at 700 if his editors didn't push him to make the Boruto Movie.


----------



## fuff (Jun 5, 2016)

lndra said:


> Well he's putting effort into the story (as much as he can), but he's focusing on drawing a new upcoming series.
> 
> Kishimoto is officially done drawing Naruto (for now) at least. I can see him coming back with a few one shots possibly, but he's been through for a good amount of time. In fact he would of stopped it at 700 if his editors didn't push him to make the Boruto Movie.


ya i know and that fact makes me  after seeing ikemotos art, i mean if it was someone who could draw liek kishi it wouldnt be much of a problem then


----------



## Indra (Jun 5, 2016)

fuff said:


> ya i know and that fact makes me  after seeing ikemotos art, i mean if it was someone who could draw liek kishi it wouldnt be much of a problem then


Give him a bit of time fuff. If he's still shit by the start of the newest arc (outside of the Boruto movie) I'll start complaining with you 

Have you seen Ikemoto's background images though? That's where his talent is, not tracing over and possibly ruining Kishimoto's designs.


----------



## fuff (Jun 5, 2016)

lndra said:


> Give him a bit of time fuff. If he's still shit by the start of the newest arc (outside of the Boruto movie) I'll start complaining with you
> 
> Have you seen Ikemoto's background images though? That's where his talent is, not tracing over and possibly ruining Kishimoto's designs.


i think he used to do bg work for kishi thats why they look normal...just he characters looked fucked..trust me u will be complaining with me


----------



## hustler's ambition (Jun 5, 2016)

Father & Son

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Jeαnne (Jun 5, 2016)

what bothered the most was the unecessary change in outfit


----------



## Landon (Jun 6, 2016)

lndra said:


> Give him a bit of time fuff. If he's still shit by the start of the newest arc (outside of the Boruto movie) I'll start complaining with you
> 
> Have you seen Ikemoto's background images though? That's where his talent is, not tracing over and possibly ruining Kishimoto's designs.


funny how you talk. It seems that Ikemoto's design are so far from so the kishi's design.


----------



## Platypus (Jun 6, 2016)

lndra said:


> Have you seen Ikemoto's background images though?


Very _Naruto_-like. I've got a feeling Ikemoto mostly did background work back when he was Kishimoto's assistent.


----------



## SoulFire (Jun 6, 2016)

Platypus said:


> Very _Naruto_-like. I've got a feeling Ikemoto mostly did background work back when he was Kishimoto's assistent.


From what I've read, he did.


----------



## Indra (Jun 6, 2016)

Platypus said:


> Very _Naruto_-like. I've got a feeling Ikemoto mostly did background work back when he was Kishimoto's assistent.


Exactly. I definitely feel it too, especially during the forest training bits between Konohamaru/Boruto. 

I honestly think it would have been worse if he was better at character designs, but couldn't emulate backgrounds at all.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## pat pat (Jun 6, 2016)

lndra said:


> Exactly. I definitely feel it too, especially during the forest training bits between Konohamaru/Boruto.
> 
> I honestly think it would have been worse if he was better at character designs, but couldn't emulate backgrounds at all.


i am absolutely ok with , a bad background can make a panel horrible, a good background allows better fighting scenes, this guy is sure very good at background and details. When he will create his own brand new character it's gonna be very good, right now he just try too hard to draw in a style very different from his own one.


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Jun 6, 2016)

For some reason this chapter felt better except for some lazy panels here and there but still the artist needs to improve. I don't think its disgusting but overall still not sufficient.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SoulFire (Jun 7, 2016)

I found an old profile of Ikemoto by Kishi in one of my Tankubon: 

*Spoiler*: _Ikemoto artwork_ 








It was in commemoration of the first year of Naruto, so he has been with Kishi since at least 2000.

Translation:

Profile
*Likes snack sticks and cookies. And eats natto bean paste every day. 
*Adores coffee. At the office, he's the one who pours.
*Master tinkerer.
*Sharp dresser.
*Tallest one in the office.
*Youngest in the office.
(the last two facts make others in office sick with envy!)

Works as a 'mob', drawing crowds and background figures, adding the white to speed lines, highlights and characters' eyes, and whiting out any art that goes out of the panel and into the gutter, as well as putting stars in the night sky and adding half-tones.

He's definitely been around long enough to have perfected his proportional issues and to have gotten a handle on Kishi's style. I just don't get it.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Informative 2


----------



## shade0180 (Jun 7, 2016)

Is it just me or the arm/hand and feet doesn't look good.

 er the overall drawing is all right, it's just the human parts that are showing except for the the head doesn't feel right.


----------



## Taiyoutsuki (Jun 8, 2016)

His art definitely improved from chapter 1 to 2, the battle between Sasuke and Kinshiki was drawn really well. I'm not a fan of his outfit design changes, especially Sarada's change, I preferred Kishimoto's, but I can live with it, but I really lament that he removed the Ahoge from Boruto's and Himawari's hair, it made it look like leaves which I thought was thematically really cool. 

He still has some problems with the consistency of the characters faces and body proportions, but I'm sure it will eventually get fixed, we just have to give him time to get used to drawing it, and this retelling of Boruto's movie plot allows him to increase his drawing skills which a silver lining, better have less than good art in the retelling of the movie than on the new arc.

The biggest grips I have with his style right now is Himawari's design, she looked awesome in Kishis style and now she look like an aberration, she was one of the characters I was hoping to see more in this manga, and while I think Hinata looks super cute in his style, I have to agree that he has to at least give her boobs for consistency sake. These two characters are the ones i think look the least like they used to, at least Hinata, although it doesn't look like Hinata, she still looks presentable but Himawari's needs to get fixed asap.


----------



## Aphrodite (Jun 8, 2016)

So thats really Sasuke lol. I guess i need to read the manga to see more.


----------



## LesExit (Jun 9, 2016)

Taiyoutsuki said:


> The biggest grips I have with his style right now is Himawari's design, she looked awesome in Kishis style and now she look like an aberration, she was one of the characters I was hoping to see more in this manga, and while I think Hinata looks super cute in his style, I have to agree that he has to at least give her boobs for consistency sake. These two characters are the ones i think look the least like they used to, at least Hinata, although it doesn't look like Hinata, she still looks presentable but Himawari's needs to get fixed asap.


Himawari kinda reminds me of a chuckie doll as of now. Pretty terrifying :')

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Taiyoutsuki (Jun 9, 2016)

LesExit said:


> Himawari kinda reminds me of a chuckie doll as of now. Pretty terrifying :')



Gosh, yeah, I can totally see how you would be reminded of a Chuckie doll  Now i'm gonna have a hard time removing that mental image everytime i see her in that style 

I hope Ikemoto fixes her appearence, she looked so awesome and cool in -The day Naruto became Hokage- , such a shame how badly she was drawn in the first chapter of -Boruto-.


----------



## Aphrodite (Jun 13, 2016)

The drawings are ok. They drew Naruto and his son decent, but the rest just dont look right. The females look like they found the fountain of youth and actually look younger. Im referring to Sakura , Hinata ect. Sasuke is looking ok but he does look like he put on some weight.


----------



## blackguyinpinksuit (Jun 13, 2016)

Stephanie said:


> Sasuke is looking ok but he does look like he put on some weight.


Because of the overly rounded shape of his face. Yet it some panels sasuke's legs looks pathetically skinny. The artist proportions are just pure comedy tbh.


----------



## Aphrodite (Jun 13, 2016)

blackguyinpinksuit said:


> Because of the overly rounded shape of his face. Yet it some panels sasuke's legs looks pathetically skinny. The artist proportions are just pure comedy tbh.



Yeah he did draw his face round, but like others said i hope it improves lol.


----------



## fuff (Jun 27, 2016)

Zef said:


> Chapter comes next week right?
> 
> It better be good


oh that was pretty quick...more ugly art next week..kishi please come back or someone who can draw like him


----------



## Landon (Jun 27, 2016)

fuff said:


> oh that was pretty quick...more ugly art next week..kishi please come back or someone who can draw like him


You don't know what is ugly art. I wonder if people tried to reread naruto at least once, before judging Ikemoto's art...

*Spoiler*: __

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## Zef (Jun 27, 2016)

What's wrong with that? 

Looks better then the derp eyes, and down syndrome faces that Ikemoto draws.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## blackguyinpinksuit (Jun 27, 2016)

Calling it ugly art is a compliment. What we're getting from ikemoto in terms of art can't be seen as anything less than severe degradation when compared to part 2 art. We gonna keep shitting on it until it gets better and i'll shit on it forever if i have to. It's funny how people's taste have been sullied to the point of thinking mediocrity is okay. You people defending ikemoto are fucked up.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## blackguyinpinksuit (Jun 27, 2016)

Zef said:


> Preach


Thanks. These ikemoto defenders just want us to roll over and happily take this but it's really bad i just can't. The ikemoto defenders probably don't even know what's wrong right now.




> I'm desperate for my Naruto fix as much as the next person, but even the lowest points of the Naruto series is better then this manga.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Right on. Me and you are true naruto fans. We just want the series to be entertaining again(not even GREATLY written just exciting) but this manga is complete ass cheeks right now i can't lie. Boruto movie wasn't even THAT great and now we gotta look at it again only 10x uglier i mean what the hell. It's gonna be like this for like maybe 4-5 more chapters too(that's 4-5 MONTHS!).


----------



## Landon (Jun 27, 2016)

blackguyinpinksuit said:


> Calling it ugly art is a compliment. What we're getting from ikemoto in terms of art can't be seen as anything less than severe degradation when compared to part 2 art. We gonna keep shitting on it until it gets better and i'll shit on it forever if i have to. It's funny how people's taste have been sullied to the point of thinking mediocrity is okay. You people defending ikemoto are fucked up.



Casual readers are really funny. Ikemoto is Michelangelo when compared to Masami Kurumada, Hajime Isayama and Ami Shibata. At the end of the day, the art it is not so far from Kishimoto, even in their problems with anatomy. People are complaining about the design changes and condemning all art for it, or ignoring when this good in a character.

Complain like a  5 years kid, will not turn it into a better art. You need to be patient and wait for the natural evolution of his art.

Reactions: Dislike 5


----------



## blackguyinpinksuit (Jun 27, 2016)

Landon said:


> Casual readers are really funny.


No. Here's what's funny.


> Ikemoto is Michelangelo


This


> At the end of the day, the art it is not so far from Kishimoto


and this.


> You need to be patient and wait for the natural evolution of his art.


You need to shut up. Like i'm gonna listen to anything someone with degenerate taste got to say.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Landon (Jun 27, 2016)

blackguyinpinksuit said:


> No. Here's what's funny.
> 
> This
> 
> ...


Oh...right, right...

*Spoiler*: __ 









The Ikemoto's arte based from Kishi's art throughout structure. A little change makes his art to be identical. Then, you should also consider the kishi's art a shit.

You are complaining, because the design or inconsistent drawing of the beginners mangakas.

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## LostInLogicError (Jun 28, 2016)

We went from this

  to this  

But the biggest issue isn't the art., it's possible to enjoy the manga with art so bad you can't tell a hand from leg, for the good story and characters alone. The problem is that Boruto has nothing going for it. It's authors' responsibility to give us something, anything, to earn our good will, to help us look more favorably on their manga's faults. But they gave us absolutely nothing to soften the blow, that's on them.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## db84x (Jun 28, 2016)

I hope the drawing will improve soon, since it just don't catch Naruto vibe


----------



## fuff (Jun 28, 2016)

Landon said:


> You don't know what is ugly art. I wonder if people tried to reread naruto at least once, before judging Ikemoto's art...
> 
> *Spoiler*: __


seems like ur a dick rider...just because its naruto ur saying its good...do u know anything about anatomy?? because ikemoto drawings are way off...sometimes it looks like there is no hips, facial features are off and body portions 
and in kishis early art at least there was still anatomy...unlike ikemoto where its pretty damn off


----------



## Platypus (Jun 28, 2016)

@blackguyinpinksuit @fuff @Landon You can stop flaming each other now. Either pursue this topic further without being a dick about it, or agree to disagree. It's just an art-style.


----------



## LadyTenTen (Jul 7, 2016)

Wow, TenTen has traveled back in time and she is 10 years-old again



It's funny, because the artist drew her in a different way every single panel. I guess she is really hard for him to draw for some reason.
Shino looked perfect thought


----------



## Indra (Jul 7, 2016)

LadyTenTen said:


> Wow, TenTen has traveled back in time and she is 10 years-old again
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Did the art look better to you in this chapter? I would like to hear more opinions on this, because I don't want to see as if I'm supporting the art completely. I just think that the art itself doesn't look as horrible as it did in Chapter 1. I remember cringing a bit at every turn - This time I cringed only a few times.

idk.


----------



## LadyTenTen (Jul 7, 2016)

lndra said:


> Did the art look better to you in this chapter? I would like to hear more opinions on this, because I don't want to see as if I'm supporting the art completely. I just think that the art itself doesn't look as horrible as it did in Chapter 1. I remember cringing a bit at every turn - This time I cringed only a few times.
> 
> idk.



I liked the art in the second chapter far more than in this one, mostly because there are some characters the artist seems to have trouble drawing: Metal Lee, TenTen, Sai...
He got it right with the sand team and Shino though but there are too many changes of height and proportions during the chapter. He should practice more with those characters making different poses


----------



## Brolypotence (Jul 7, 2016)

NARDO IS A FOOKIN CAT NOW

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Zensuki (Jul 7, 2016)

Ikemoto is officially trash now. 
As if the duck faces, fish eyes, piss poor expressions, and nasty hairstyles were not enough.


----------



## LadyTenTen (Jul 7, 2016)

Zensuki said:


> Ikemoto is officially trash now.
> As if the duck faces, fish eyes, piss poor expressions, and nasty hairstyles were not enough.



I believe those are shorts


----------



## Brolypotence (Jul 7, 2016)

Zensuki said:


> Ikemoto is officially trash now.
> As if the duck faces, fish eyes, piss poor expressions, and nasty hairstyles were not enough.


The art isn't getting better any time soon

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Zensuki (Jul 7, 2016)

Oh, I know. Their so short that you might as well not call them shorts.


----------



## LostInLogicError (Jul 7, 2016)

After taking a better look it does indeed look like shorts, shorts so short you can't tell the difference at first glance. Which doesn't change the fact that Sarada's used as (lolicon?) fanservice and the artist drew her from such an angle on purpose, not by accident. Same for Chouchou. 

I can't get over their heels either.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Indra (Jul 7, 2016)

It just looks like she's on her way to a modeling job rather than towards the Hokage position. smh

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## hustler's ambition (Jul 7, 2016)

Temari looks hot. Gaara actually looks like a man. 

And poor Sarada... 



lndra said:


> It just looks like she's on her way to a modeling job rather than towards the Hokage position. smh


Is she supposed to fuck her way to the top?


----------



## SoulFire (Jul 7, 2016)

I can't believe that ChoCho got a crotch shot, too!! 

Ikemoto must like clunky high heels. Even when Kishi drew heeled boots, etc. he made them reasonable and stylish. These shoes look like ankle breakers!

Ikemoto has trouble showing age on female characters. Temari and TenTen both look young enough to be_ in_ the Chuunin exams instead of observing them. I do think he's getting a handle on Boruto and Sarada, who don't look nearly as moon faced this chapter.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Zensuki (Jul 7, 2016)

Just saw Temari's heels and Gaara looking like a young teen.


----------



## Starwind75043 (Jul 7, 2016)

Hes definitely making strides with better art this chapter.   Lets hope the change in supervisor helps.

Obito


----------



## hustler's ambition (Jul 7, 2016)

I like Gaara's design.


----------



## pat pat (Jul 7, 2016)

Zensuki said:


> Ikemoto is officially trash now.
> As if the duck faces, fish eyes, piss poor expressions, and nasty hairstyles were not enough.


It's a short, it's pretty obvious for me. She's gonna be well written tho....I hope.


----------



## Trojan (Jul 8, 2016)

Zensuki said:


> Ikemoto is officially trash now.
> As if the duck faces, fish eyes, piss poor expressions, and nasty hairstyles were not enough.


----------



## fuff (Jul 8, 2016)

so they changed the supervisor can they please change the artist now too

why did ikemoto draw sarada into a hoe? like he drawing such pedo shots of her...y even change her orignal outfit her first/kishi one was a lot better


----------



## pat pat (Jul 8, 2016)

fuff said:


> so they changed the supervisor can they please change the artist now too
> 
> why did ikemoto draw sarada into a hoe? like he drawing such pedo shots of her...y even change her orignal outfit her first/kishi one was a lot better


A hoe? Come on , you can't say someone is a hoe only by her clothes. People use these kinds of words for no reason. If she's written in the manga like a hoe...then she's a hoe but cuz of her clothes? Nahh


----------



## Hero (Jul 8, 2016)

Lovely said:


> There is no comparison. The new 'art' is absolutely atrocious.


Still true


----------



## Zensuki (Jul 8, 2016)

Its not going to change significantly. Ikemoto has fundamental problems.


----------



## Indra (Jul 8, 2016)

What he did to Sarada and Chou Chou for 'fan service' is unforgivable.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Trojan (Jul 8, 2016)

lndra said:


> What he did to Sarada and Chou Chou for 'fan service' is unforgivable.


What did he do with Chou Chou?


----------



## SupremeKage (Jul 8, 2016)

Lol I didn't even realize what he did to sarada or chouchou.


----------



## Addy (Jul 8, 2016)

adulf gara :swasticat


----------



## Indra (Jul 8, 2016)

Hussain said:


> What did he do with Chou Chou?


Same thing to Sarada


----------



## Abanikochan (Jul 8, 2016)

Aside from the Sarada/Chouchou travesty why the fuck did he give Sai that weird triangle ponytail?


----------



## LostInLogicError (Jul 9, 2016)

This artist has a peculiar taste when it comes to hair styles and fashion. I wish someone would force the guy to walk in female shoes he's designed for just half an hour, it'd be enough to make him reevaluate all his artistic choices.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Trojan (Jul 9, 2016)

lndra said:


> Same thing to Sarada


Which page? I did not notice anything when it comes to chocho.


----------



## Haruka Katana (Jul 9, 2016)

Chocho looks fine.

Sai and Inojin tho


----------



## Corvida (Jul 9, 2016)

Hussain said:


> Which page? I did not notice anything when it comes to chocho.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Trojan (Jul 9, 2016)

oh...

Thanks!


----------



## LadyTenTen (Jul 9, 2016)

I can't see sh&t under the skirt, so I doubt that counts as panty-shot.

The desing itself is what bothers me (high heels, short skirt with no sign of shorts underneath...). As I said before, the new artists want kunoichi to act realistically and Shino teaches them how to please old-men at the academy XDDD


----------



## Darth (Jul 9, 2016)

Dear God TenTen looked like a 12 year old in this chapter... 

Actually scratch that, her 12 year old self looked older. 

Reverse aging jutsu confirmed? 

And I honestly thought Hinata was her own child to be completely honest. She looks like a kid and is ridiculously flat to boot. Clearly having children flattens you out and makes you shorter..


----------



## gershwin (Jul 9, 2016)

Shikamaru so far looks the best, imo
Along with the Sand guys (we are family. i got all my brothers and sisters with me ♫ )


----------



## Indra (Jul 9, 2016)

Well at least we know he isn't being completely bias


----------



## VooDoo (Jul 9, 2016)

LadyTenTen said:


> I can't see sh&t under the skirt, so I doubt that counts as panty-shot.
> 
> The desing itself is what bothers me (high heels, short skirt with no sign of shorts underneath...). As I said before, the new artists want kunoichi to act realistically and Shino teaches them how to please old-men at the academy XDDD



Please don't give them any ideas...

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## LostInLogicError (Jul 31, 2016)

fuff said:


> just look at SASUKE, somebody needs to tell ikemoto hes not drawing for harry potter!!!!!!!!!!!!!and sakura looks like shes from the 80s..and no tits for hinata....
> 
> i dont think oro will be main maybe if the story/arc is about mitsuki


I brought up Konohamaru because I feel he's the worst case, well, him and Himawari.  To be fair, this style is not a good look on anyone, Gaara and Kankuro are the only ones who benefited from it, IMO.


----------



## fuff (Jul 31, 2016)

LostInLogicError said:


> I brought up Konohamaru because I feel he's the worst case, well, him and Himawari.  To be fair, this style is not a good look on anyone, Gaara and Kankuro are the only ones who benefited from it, IMO.


kankuro is the only one that looks okay. but garra looks too short...


----------



## LostInLogicError (Jul 31, 2016)

fuff said:


> kankuro is the only one that looks okay. but garra looks too short...


He's always been petite. And it's a good thing if the artist expands on the use of different bodyshapes.


----------



## Indra (Aug 1, 2016)

I think we all can say for sure that the art doesn't look horrendous as Chapter 1 did... Although the presentation is still bad (the art is still a bit mediocre at best), I look forward to the improvements. I suspect in the next few chapters after the boring rehash content, we'll get a moderate art style that doesn't involve us bleeding our eyes out at every change, hopefully.

A few bad things here and there are what-ever. I don't really care in the long run, as long a the characters are the same, and the story is interesting.

Also future Bolt please Ikemoto/Ukyo


----------



## Starwind75043 (Aug 6, 2016)

Ok i am laughing at this and i dont know why

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## fuff (Aug 6, 2016)

Starwind75043 said:


> Ok i am laughing at this and i dont know why


looks like she put her bra back on but the tits are still missing


----------



## Haruka Katana (Aug 6, 2016)

Finally, ikemoto realizes Hinata is *gasp*, not flat!? It's like drawing some bump would kill him. 

Then why is Hinata still flat in the recent chapters?


----------



## Platypus (Aug 8, 2016)

So he went back and gave her boobs for the volume release? 

Now fix the rest of her design.

@Haruka Katana I guess cos the latest chapter was already drawn by the time he realised Hinata is supposed to have tits.

Naruto looked really awkward on this week's color page  Boruto himself looks fine (in most panels), much better than the announcement art for sure. I guess Ikemoto's characters will improve so long as he gets to draw them a lot.


----------



## Haruka Katana (Aug 8, 2016)

That is what I thought as well


----------



## Mai♥ (Aug 8, 2016)

Art looked better in chapter 4... Dunno if thats just me?


----------



## pat pat (Sep 8, 2016)

Sasuke's hairs are back!!! Sasuke is back
I recognized him on the first look. That's emotional.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Zensuki (Sep 8, 2016)

OG Sasuke nearly there


----------



## Arles Celes (Sep 8, 2016)

Sasuke as a whole looks more like Kishi's Sasuke and less than Snipe. 

Guess Ikemoto did spend a lot of time focusing on how improving Sasuke.

Fangirls in Japan sure got lots of persuasive power.


----------



## Haruka Katana (Sep 8, 2016)

Damn he really tried on Sasuke 

....Now fix Sarada's dress

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Arles Celes (Sep 8, 2016)

First Hinata's tits. 

...And now Sasuke's hair.  

What next? 

Though I noticed Hinata's curves in this chapter too when she was holding Himawari. So Ikemoto seems to be sticking to what he started.

So maybe Sasuke won't go Snipey next chapter.


----------



## Indra (Sep 8, 2016)

Will Ikemoto please everyone before the Movie rehash ends?


----------



## Haruka Katana (Sep 8, 2016)

There is still many things to fix, such as hairstyles and outfits

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Zef (Sep 8, 2016)

I'll admit the art improved greatly. 




Hopefully it doesn't regress


----------



## Indra (Sep 8, 2016)

Haruka Katana said:


> There is still many things to fix, such as hairstyles and outfits


The only real improvement via design was Sasuke. The only panel that caught me off guard too was Hinata's when everything was being destroyed, she looked okay. Her design (hair and outfit) are still atrocious.

The only thing he needs to fix on is:
> Bolt's hair. There's something playdough-y about it still.
> Sarada's skirt-dress thing.
> Naruto's head is kind of block-shaped, he looks like a lego character. Though a lot better this chapter.
> Everyone's eyes are bugging me. I don't know why but it's the lashes or something. They don't look bad... but don't look that good.

There's really no other character that bothers me.... Sakura and Temari looked decent to me, different, but I didn't cringe. Once we see Himawari again we'll know for sure if he's actually taking it serious 

I think what he has gotten down is:
> Background images/characters
> Character designs for abilities/jutsu/Bijuu/so forth


----------



## Starwind75043 (Sep 8, 2016)

You see the signs of improvement  but he still cant draw a mature looking woman.  Hell some of his kids look like old men.  Seriously  why change Sarada to skirt if you can draw her fucking proportional.


----------



## blackguyinpinksuit (Sep 8, 2016)

Naruto looked good on page 46(except for in the top panel). Every time he appear he should look like that. He still looks ugly and stupid more times than not however(his face and head is still too squished). 

Sasuke's looking consistently good now. His hair is back and his got sharper features which is pretty what makes his face what it is.

Momo looked better in this chapter than when he first showed up in this manga what a relief. Couldn't take him seriously before.

The female characters all still look like shit in various ways.


----------



## fuff (Sep 8, 2016)

Haruka Katana said:


> There is still many things to fix, such as hairstyles and outfits



and some of the faces and anatomy


----------



## Haruka Katana (Sep 8, 2016)

lndra said:


> Once we see Himawari again we'll know for sure if he's actually taking it serious


Himawari is in this chapter though


----------



## HisokaRollin (Sep 9, 2016)

Himawari will always be a lost case i guess. 

But the rest wasnt that bad. Even Sasuke was almost looking like himself.


----------



## Indra (Sep 9, 2016)

Haruka Katana said:


> Himawari is in this chapter though


Her entire design was hidden among the chaos. It's hard to tell what she looks like

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Quikdraw7777 (Sep 11, 2016)

I just can't get over have bad this new cat f!cked up Hinata's figure....

Ironic, considering she the was the most endowed among all of her female contemporaries in the series.


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Sep 11, 2016)

I think it is getting better. You can always cherry pick but I see improvement.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Platypus (Oct 20, 2016)

​
 C'mon.

I get that he's trying to recreate this moment from the movie but it looks so silly in manga format.


----------



## Haruka Katana (Oct 20, 2016)

sigh... his copy and pasting in this chapter is really obvious


----------



## Indra (Oct 20, 2016)

Naruto looked absolutely Himawari-level atrocious this chapter. Boruto looked extremely derpy in a lot of panels.

Sasuke looked consistent but then I saw the derp a few times as well.

I feel like he didn't even try that hard, but what-ever. Can't offer help to a losing battle. Dude can do better as seen with Sasuke, but tries not to. Seems like he doesn't give as hit what other people think


----------



## Blu-ray (Oct 20, 2016)

It may just be me, but Chojuro and especially Darai look better than they did in the movie. Perhaps it's the facial hair. I dunno. Kurotsuchi didn't get the same upgrade but at least she didn't go the way of Hinata and Sakura. Speaking of which, even they, particularly Sakura's face in the sendoff scene, looked better. 

Sasuke looks less like he wast traced from the movie, but still looks good. Like Ikemoto is improving while retaining his own style.


Platypus said:


> ​
> C'mon.
> 
> I get that he's trying to recreate this moment from the movie but it looks so silly in manga format.


The inbetween frames of that moment just screamed "my pain is greater than yours!" to me.


----------



## Zensuki (Oct 20, 2016)

Platypus said:


> ​
> C'mon.
> 
> I get that he's trying to recreate this moment from the movie but it looks so silly in manga format.



What is he doing 
Trying to copy various animators is just going to make the manga look like an overall mess. The exaggeration in that scene only really works as animation.


----------



## Indra (Oct 20, 2016)

Why does Kurama look so good 


The nNaruto looks like shit


----------



## -Ziltoid- (Oct 20, 2016)

Is it just me or is this dude actually getting worse with drawing the faces?


----------



## blackguyinpinksuit (Oct 20, 2016)

Naruto's faces this chapter


----------



## Crimson Flam3s (Oct 20, 2016)

I think the problem is that this artist tried to copy Kishimoto's style too much while infusing some of his own. Either one is fine by itself but combined is a problem.

In all honesty, I wish they let him use his own style and go full out. This drawings are made by him, if he could keep up a similar quality every chapter then that would be great. I dig the realistic style, but that's just me.


----------



## Rai (Oct 20, 2016)

Naruto's Tailed Beast Mode looks good


----------



## pat pat (Oct 21, 2016)

ℜai said:


> Naruto's Tailed Beast Mode looks good


I like it too. Can't wait to see it wreck those two aliens' ass


----------



## shade0180 (Oct 23, 2016)

Starwind75043 said:


> You see the signs of improvement  but he still cant draw a mature looking woman.  Hell some of his kids look like old men.  Seriously  why change Sarada to skirt if you can draw her fucking proportional.



What proportion is he trying to draw with giving Sarada a skirt anyway... seriously Sarada is 12 or 11 the daughter of Sakura.. Genetically she's practically suppose to be a carbon copy of Sakura's body at that age which is a complete washboard there's literally no need to give her any proportion.




Crimson Flam3s said:


> I think the problem is that this artist tried to copy Kishimoto's style too much while infusing some of his own. Either one is fine by itself but combined is a problem.
> 
> In all honesty, I wish they let him use his own style and go full out. This drawings are made by him, if he could keep up a similar quality every chapter then that would be great. I dig the realistic style, but that's just me.



The art style looks like it came from Kishi's brother it is closer to 666 satan/O-part than Naruto


----------



## Starwind75043 (Oct 27, 2016)

shade0180 said:


> What proportion is he trying to draw with giving Sarada a skirt anyway... seriously Sarada is 12 or 11 the daughter of Sakura.. Genetically she's practically suppose to be a carbon copy of Sakura's body at that age which is a complete washboard there's literally no need to give her any proportion.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Point about the mature woman bit is related Sakura,Tenten and Temari hell even Hinita they all look younger then the ages in this. Nothing ot do with Sarada. Tthe skirt and high heels are still terrible design choice for her in my opinion


----------



## Zensuki (Oct 27, 2016)

Open chest binding, short skirt, high heels....... Ikemoto

Reactions: Agree 6


----------



## dinosaur ninja (Nov 1, 2016)

Zensuki said:


> Open chest binding, short skirt, high heels....... Ikemoto


plus ugly belts

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Starwind75043 (Nov 17, 2016)

Back grounds were really nice this chapter and over all art was ok to good.  I still think Boruto and Naruto and little derpy in the face but it was better this chapter

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Indra (Nov 17, 2016)

Starwind75043 said:


> Back grounds were really nice this chapter and over all art was ok to good.  I still think Boruto and Naruto and little derpy in the face but it was better this chapter


Same review. 5/10 in terms of art


----------



## theRonin (Nov 17, 2016)

Momo's transformation is a lot better than it was in the movie, imo.

The Art is improving bit by bit. Sasuke's design has improved significantly and Chojuro looked great in the color page.

Overall I'd give it a 7.


----------



## pat pat (Nov 17, 2016)

Ichibat said:


> Momo's transformation is a lot better than it was in the movie, imo.
> 
> The Art is improving bit by bit. Sasuke's design has improved significantly and Chojuro looked great in the color page.
> 
> Overall I'd give it a 7.


same here 07. +0,5 for momo's transformation and the way he draws the fighting scenes. I like the fact that they're not rushed, everything is clear and the fights are very dynamic. So basically it's 7,5 now.


----------



## Abanikochan (Nov 17, 2016)

Starwind75043 said:


> Back grounds were really nice this chapter and over all art was ok to good.  I still think Boruto and Naruto and little derpy in the face but it was better this chapter



I agree Naruto and Boruto were quite moon-faced in this chapter. Sasuke's design has definitely improved. Ikemoto still seems to struggle when it comes to drawing women and there was an overemphasis on Kurotsuchi's legs which seems like compensation on his part. Still a noticeable improvement from the previous chapters. I feel like he drew Darui and Chojuro far better than any of the other characters. He seems to do particularly better with the more "rugged" male archetypes and his art style is probably more suited for a semi-realistic mafia or gangster style manga than one with "cartoony" looking characters.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Creative 1


----------

